# TTOC Badge



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We will shortly be putting an accurate cost to the attached design (70mm x 50 mm diameter, polished front highlights, flat chrome plate - no fixing). The price (open to TTOC members) will be approx Â£16 (I have various quotes coming in, but the amount we initially order will determine the exact cost). I WILL not place any orders until I have all the money in. I am not making any money on these and don't want any outlay of my own money for obvious reasons. The benefit is for the TTOC members. Post your interest here and once we have enough interest I'll post more details.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttoc_badge1.jpg


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

;D

I'll start this going by saying, I'll take TWO !!

Cheers

Howard
S-Line / Avus SIlver / Red Leather.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Nice one NuTTs

Count me in.

Where do I post the check ;D


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

In fact put me down for 2 also.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ooops. Before this goes any further, the whole concept and intial designs goes to Sundeep. So thanks for ALL the work M8. ;D


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I'd have one if I hadn't been denied membership................

Andy


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Denied ???


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Don't ask ???

some people can't take critisism.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

Where are they meant to attach?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

When we order it, we can either specify a back plate with a 2 screw post fitment ot flat to allow it be stuck to the paintwork like a normal badge. So if people want to be able to stick it to the rear, then we can't order it with the fitment. :-/


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

put me down too please! ;D


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

put me down too please! ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Was that 2 then Doc?


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I'd like one too! :-*

I'd prefer the badge to be flat, without posts, so that I can either find somewhere good to stick it (!) and not have to drill into any of the bodywork, or if it turns out that it needs to be screwed onto the car somewhere, I have the option to stick it onto a plate and screw that on.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Stick me down as well..........


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

and me


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Will it be possible to fit it to the grill with two screws?

I'm just wondering if it is possible to get to the inside of the grill to do this with out removing thewhole front end?

A more sensitive question :

Since the badge says TT OC, will it only be available to members of the Owners Club or for anyone on the forum who wants one. If it's the latter then maybe the OC should be replaced with "_forum_". :-/

Just a thought ???

P.S. Count me in.

P.P.S Will the red colour be the Audi Sport red colour as it looks a bit weird on my monitor?

P.P.P.S. Thanks for your efforts


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just had another thought :

If we get them without the posts then they will be fine for the rear, sides or whereever people want to use them.

To solve the grill mouning issue, I suppose we could also buy a new quattro badge and bond the new badge over it?

Not the cheapest solution but it might just work


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I'd like one


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

I'd like a sticky one!!!

;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

I'd like one if there are NO posts. Then you can use emblem tape to stick it where u want. :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sticky backed is a good idea, 2 for me please.


----------



## artthur (May 7, 2002)

Please put me on the list - a flattie preferred.


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

Two flat ones for me please.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

a good response NuTTs... impressed

still working on trying to get a clear definition pic into a suitable image file, which I can see  but doesn't seem to work on line 

but trying again....

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/ttoc_badge_im3.jpg

before everyone thinks there are 2 badges, these initial designs were just an idea for the front and back..... but as NuTTs is proposing it's only going to be 1 final badge...


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

hhmmm.. :-/
ok..didn't quite work...I'm still going to try to get the very clear pic to work..

which looks very nice, but currently only on my pic !


----------



## SAM-TT (May 6, 2002)

Count me in..


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/ttoc_badge_im4.jpg


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

;D
I'm in for one (sticky backed please)

Like the design sundeep ;D


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D
I'll take 2 please thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

A sticker with this design which is the right size to fit in to the rear quarterlight window of the TT would be highly appealing.

P.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I'll definately have one.
Just out of interest were will people stick the sticky one. The grill badge is self explanatory.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Thinking of putting mine where the S line badges are located on an S line.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

on the rear, above or below the quattro badge... IMHO 

as it looks like a rs/s series badge, it would compliment the quattro badge well...

uk225.. out of interest where are the s-line badges located


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

The "S line" emblem on the rear side panels between door and wheel arch tells experts that they are looking at a special kind of TT CoupÃ©. The TT "S line" is the first representative of the new S line concept. This name will also be used in future to describe particularly sporty packages - together with individual visual refinements - for other Audi model series.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

By the way thats not my description, just cut & pasted it.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Exact Location.I think the TTOC badge would look good hear.
Unless you have an S line of course ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Guess I'll need two then. ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

so at least we've got a similar audi theme in the potential TTOC badge... 









http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/ttoc_badge_im3.jpg

















still trying for the high definition pic ! if it works it will look good (honest!)


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

2 flat backed ones please.

Regards

Rod


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Sundeep how come in this pic
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttoc_badge1.jpg
the red bands are the same angle as RS4 S line etc

But in this pic they are different
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/ttoc_badge_im3.jpg

I am just curious, I am hoping they will be the same as your first pic


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

er..... just a slight re-angling required ! 
which NuTTs was able to correct in the image posted...

but they would be at the same angle as in the RS4 badge.. just never had time to give it a bit more tilt ! ;D

will sort it out this evening and try to get the high def' pic sorted.. cause it looks very nice


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Please put me down for 2 of the sticky ones please ;D 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Seems like a couple of people want 1 :

Does anyone want 4? 

Yes I did have a play with the image. Since Sundeep produced both initial designs and we could really only have one (Sundeep liked one, but actually liked the other ;D), I tried to create a compromise version. I noticed at this stage that the angles didn't really match, so I had a play. ;D 
We will use the one with correct angles, but which design is preferred?

As for the TTOC thing. Originally I was only going to post this one on the TTOC board, but decided to open it up to everyone (aren't most people TTOC members anyway?). Using TTForum doesn't really do it for me, but we need something other than just TT. What about TT Quattro?

I've got a higher definition pic, but it's bigger than the gallery here will allow and my own host won't allow .wmf to be uploaded. Can anyone help?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I want TTOC Â  Â ;D

If people are not members I cant see why they would want a TTOC badge anyway.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I agree with UK225. I definitely want some...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As you can see the attached image contains all my playing around ;D

Any other wording/designs appeal?

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttoc_badge1.wmf


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I personally like the design with black background, in keeping with RS4 etc

I think if it is to be TTOC Members badge, needs no change to the text.

Where as if its a forum members badge, ???

I would still want it to only say TTOC. ;D


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

Nutts/SundeepTT,

Fantastic idea and great designs. I have a couple of questions:

1) Will you actually use Audi's TT logo rather than italicised 'TT' text?

2) Can you use the same font for the 'OC' part that Audi use for their RS4 badges.

Just a thought. Keep up the good work! ;D

Cheers,
Ben


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

I'd like but am still waiting on my TTOC membership form...

I may have missed something but has there been a decision on the final design (I prefer just TT OC)?

How do I get my money to you (that is if I'm aloud one yet?)

...and I think the flat design would be best

Great idea though!!!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If someone can post a pic of the RS badge, I'm sure we can make the new badge more "RS" like. WRT to the exact font, I've asked for anyone with a hi-def pic of the "TT" logo to send me one, but to ano avail........so I guess we are gonna have to "make do" with the italicised TT. I still think that Sundeep's TT looks good.

WRT the wording, if we have TTOC, then non-TTOC members would be restricted. If we had TT Quattro, then Front wheel drive owners wouldn't want one.

I think my favourite is also the top left with Black TT logo. I just need to check to see whether it can be done in Raven...  ;D


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

2 stick on ones please


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

NuTTs you quote

"WRT the wording, if we have TTOC, then non-TTOC members would be restricted"

I thought that this was TTOC members badge venture.

If a forum member would like one they could just join TTOC.

By the way big thanks to you and Sundeep for your work on this.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Better quality ;D

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttoc_badge1.wmf


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

Don't get me wrong, I wasn'y knocking the design. I think it's great. I was just asking the question as I thought it would look more authentic with the Audi's TT logo. Sorry if I caused offense. :-/ 

And I prefer the black version too. 

Cheers,
Ben


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No offense Ben ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Is this the pic for going forward with? Does everyone like this (hi-def pic ;D)?

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttoc_badge1.wmf


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)




----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I like the black background, but with silver TT logo like one of the other pics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

> WRT the wording, if we have TTOC, then non-TTOC members would be restricted. If we had TT Quattro, then Front wheel drive owners wouldn't want one.


too right... i'm only a fwd leftie !

IMHO "quattro" owners if you decide to put the badge on the rear above or below to their quattro badge = TTOC Quattro badge ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

but I like what NuTTs has done in putting one & half of the T's in the Red.. so it's not too much like a replica of the RS type.... i.e a bit more TTOC character.. 

i've have another go.. playing around with the designs & colours.... again back home ...... ;D

and if I can get the high def' pic to work.. trust me you will all be impressed


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So more like the bottom one?

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttoc_badge1.wmf


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

no i'm going to be fussy ! ;D

like the middle one, but with the black backing around the OC as the last one...

and it may be worth playing around with the location of the T on the red..... (i.e half a T or one & half T's) 8)

good job...


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I'll have two please, i like all the designs. well done!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sundeep's question is should we have 1 "T" in the red, like the "R" in RS4 or personalise it to the TTOC and have 2 "TT"'s in the red.

Lets get some opinion on this and the designs/colours. Then once we've seen a huge amount of opinion posted, I'll choose the one I like the most  ;D


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

;D ;DNice 1 put my name down to!!!!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So more like the second one down?

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttoc_badge1.wmf


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

second one down is the nuTTs 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I agree. Put me down for 2. Note to self: Stop talking to yourself in public. Note to self: OK.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I agree... Number 2 is my fav...


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

> So more like the second one down. ?


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
YES.. but with the "OC" WITH the red surrond.. to keep some TT theme... ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

oh.. and put me down for 2 sets !


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Brilliant!!! well done they are all excellant but i do like the second one down.

cheers trevor


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can everyone confirm their requirements.

hbk Â Â Â 2
UK225 Â Â Â 2
ADB Â Â Â 1
ccc Â Â Â 1
Dr_Parmar Â Â Â 1
JampoTT Â Â Â ?
Donny Â Â Â ?
scoTTy Â Â Â ?
Carlos Â Â Â 1
kop Â Â Â ?
Anorax Â Â Â 1
Johnny_BriTTain Â Â Â 2
artthur Â Â Â 1
BigJon Â Â Â 2
SAM-TT Â Â Â ?
davek9 Â Â Â 1
J1WEY Â Â Â 2
DXN Â Â Â 2
en7rha Â Â Â 2
W7 PMC Â Â Â 2
jgoodman00 Â Â Â ?
M12BJN Â Â Â ?
blatha Â Â Â ?
NaTT Â Â Â 2
pgtt Â Â Â 2
pas55 Â Â Â ?
SundeepTT Â Â Â 2
Trevor/TJH Â Â Â ?
NuTTs Â Â Â 4

Because this will be an initial order followed by further minimum runs of lets say 50, if you have one stolen, then you'll have to wait for the next minimum run (and who knows when that would be). That's why I'm ordering 2 spares!

If you see one of these on a TT, then it either came from this Forum or was stolen! If the car is sold, then either get the new owner to apply for the TTOC or remove the badges.

Or I guess I could order a few extra for spares, new purchases......................


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Nutts,
Was that logo I attempted to attach what you meant?

Perhaps number two, but with the red edging???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Oh and can someone investigate the best method of attaching these to the paintwork (no damage, won't fall of, etc).


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So which one (we're getting closer ;D)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttoc_badge1.wmf


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

2 Sticky ones please!!

Btw, like the idea of putting the badges into the inside of the glass half panel!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I think I prefer 1 (or maybe 2)


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

reverse the red trimming =

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/ttoc_badge_9.jpg


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I want one for the front, & one for the rear please.

Interested to know how the front ones will be attached though, being totally unskilled & lethal if given a screwdriver!

I think I prefer no 2 again, but 1 is pretty good as well.

This feels like having an eyetest, continually having to try & work out whether each small difference is better or worse!!

Mr Darwin would be proud of us...


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

so out of the 4 .. ?

(please excuse the average quality & the slightly off angles of no.4 !)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttoc_badge1.wmf
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/ttoc_badge_9.jpg


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

No 2


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Ill take one, but I still dont know what it looks like,
Ive only got a wee white box and a red x. 16 quids a bit steep for a wee red x.!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

and i vote for no.4

my reasosn are... 
aluminum TT in the red = RS look, but putting more of the TT in the red = more TTOC character, rather than a pure RS copy.....
OC in the TT badge style i.e aluminum with red trimmings.. brings in the TT theme, rather than again having a RS copy...

what you all think ? ? ? ? ?

4
4
4
4
4
4
4
4
4


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

Second from the top please x 1. 8)


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

> Can everyone confirm their requirements.
> 
> hbk Â Â Â 2
> UK225 Â Â Â 2
> ...


SORRY 2 PLEASE!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

I would like 2. But I won't buy something unless i know what it looks like/ how it fixes. So could that info be worked out quickly please.

Also can I sell it on ebay for hugely inflated returns ;D


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Ah!!, thats better

Number 2 definately, and now ill have 2 please

Good work


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm also definitely sure now. Number 2. Wait......maybe number 3. Yes number 4.

Hang-on.....number 2. Absolutely number 1. Yep number 1 it is. 100% nunber 1. A OK, number 1. Elegant, not too fussy, good definition, fine aroma, hint of chocolate and old oak. Number 1 it is.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Number 4.
Where do the badges go? Do they stick/screw on? :-/
cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

4


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks all for the hard work, I can confirm 2 of whatever you all choose, Thanks !


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

yes ! you're genius... 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttoc_badge1.wmf

btw.. did i mention that...er....i liked no.4 ? :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So it down to 1, 2 or 4. :-/ :-/

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttoc_badge1.wmf

How to resolve??????..........If we just chose one at random, would you still order it?

Also another repost of the requests so far (Sundeep, is that 4 you wanted or you voted for number 4?)...

hbk 2
UK225 2
ADB 1
ccc 1
Dr_Parmar 1
JampoTT 1?
Donny 1?
scoTTy 1?
Carlos 1
kop 2
Anorax 1
Johnny_BriTTain 2
artthur 1
BigJon 2
SAM-TT 1?
davek9 1
J1WEY 2
DXN 2
en7rha 2
W7 PMC 2
jgoodman00 1?
M12BJN 1
blatha 1?
NaTT 2
pgtt 2
pas55 2
SundeepTT 4
Trevor/TJH 1?
NuTTs 4
Genie_V1 2
pinkaardvark 2


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

- If you have already confirmed the number to order or the number listed is correct then that's ok.
- Can someone confirm a good / easy / safe method for attaching, please.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Number 4.
> Where do the badges go? Do they stick/screw on? :-/
> cheers


I think the preferred method is to stick on. As to where they go? wherever you like, but I guess I prefer where the SLine badge goes. But it can go beneath the quattro badge or low on the front bumper? Or anywhere that is flat really.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I still like No 2 , & woud like 2 of them ...

I think they will look really good on the sides, but you will not be able to identify somebody as a TTOC member if they are driving towards/away from you...


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

> (Sundeep, is that 4 you wanted or you voted for number 4?)...


I vote for no.4 !

*but put me down for 3 of them!*


----------



## smitten (Aug 1, 2002)

Am awaiting my TTOC membership, can I still order??

If so I would like one (subject to easy attachment to front grille!)

Cheers


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

;DTEXTI VOTE FOR NO,5 BUT WILL GO WITH THE FLOW!!!


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Increase my order to Â 2 Â any design except 3 if thats OK.
Quite smart! ;D

Donny


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Am awaiting my TTOC membership, can I still order??


Of course you can, m8 ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

2 for me pretty please

cheers

James


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

> ;DTEXTI VOTE FOR NO,5 BUT WILL GO WITH THE FLOW!!!


if it's the pics on a few pages back then 4 & 5 NOW the same !

but if you want to know what such a badge will look like.... here's one i've just borrowed ! (soory mate !)
BUT it will not be as big.. i.e better proportioned to the quattro badge !


----------



## smitten (Aug 1, 2002)

NuTTs,

Thanks m8, any idea on how they are to be fixed to front grille???

Will I be needing to buy superglue ;D ;D


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

"How to resolve..........If we just chose one at random, would you still order it? "

= No

I think you are going to have to have a vote or something :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> NuTTs,
> 
> Thanks m8, Â any idea on how they are to be fixed to front grille???
> 
> Will I be needing to buy superglue ;D ;D


Any ideas, anyone?

How do the current badges adhere to the bodywork?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

pick no.*4* = because quattro is *4wd* 

it must be a sign !


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

NuTTs. can i change my order to 4 please ;D 
I also think number 4 is the best


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

OK. I'll trawl back over the posts and gauge opinion. Any more preferences and I'll post the results tomorrow lunch time (ish). I'll posts everyone's votes as well as the result (so the vote is transparent).

Seeing as the preferences are split, this is the fairest way. Unless anyone has any bright ideas :-/???

Sundeep, we should just raced off for the right to choose the logo ;D and then just posted the winner.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:TAKE A VOTE


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

What about creating a poll of Andrew Bakers site?

The only problem I see with doing this is people voting more than once for their choice of design :-/


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

Can I order two? ...and I'm not too sure what one I like as there seems to be numerous versions posted ( I think on the whole it was number 2).

Can I still order if I'm not a member yet (I want to be one - oh how I do) but the forms haven't come through.

Cheers...

P.S. how do we pay?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Can I order two? ...and I'm not too sure what one I like as there seems to be numerous versions posted ( I think on the whole it was number 2).
> 
> Can I still order if I'm not a member yet (I want to be one - oh how I do) but the forms haven't come through.
> 
> ...


Anyone can still order if they want to / intend to / or have joined join the TTOC.

I'm just collecting requirements at the moment, so plenty of time for payments, etc. Once we have finalised a design, I'll get a mockup done and post some digital photo's. Then if people still want it ;D we'll go ahead with the order and confirm prices. At that stage I'll collect cheques and make an order.


----------



## artthur (May 7, 2002)

Hey Nutts,

Confirm my request for 1 of any design that the majority choose. They would all look superb on the rear of any TT!!

Thanks,


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> What about creating a poll of Andrew Bakers site?
> 
> The only problem I see with doing this is people voting more than once for their choice of design Â :-/


Yeah, I considered this, but discounted it for the same reason. I think the poll size would be relatively small and anyone posting more than once (and I'm not saying Sundeep would do that, you understand  ;D) would screw the result. So I'll just do it the long way around and collect the results. at least it will be transparent.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Oh and btw I can also order a Window Sticker, 75mm circular and self adhesive. Similar to the design below. The cost will be approx Â£3 each. Unfortunately we can only have 2 colours so dark grey and light grey will probably be the choices.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttforumlogo1.jpg


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

what are the measurements of these badges??
oh and i like the 1st and 2nd ones best


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

;D confirm one for me please and i vote for No.2
brilliant design well done.

cheers trevor


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I would like to change my number required from 2 to 4 !!!!!!!

This badge I like is No 4
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttoc_badge1.wmf Â ;D

But I think the first T of TT should only be red to the halfway mark like the RS4. ???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll confirm the exact size, once the supplier gets back to me and onviously once we've confirmed the design. It will though, be a minimum of 75 mm in length and 50 mm in height.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

> Yeah, I considered this, but discounted it for the same reason. I think the poll size would be relatively small and anyone posting more than once (and I'm not saying Sundeep would do that, you understand  ;D) would screw the result. So I'll just do it the long way around and collect the results. at least it will be transparent.


  me.... !


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

On the size front if 50mm x 75mm is mininum,

How does that scale out on the badge, would it mean say 50mm height would require the badge to be 100mm, to keep the aspect ratio.

I am hoping you go for the smallest size possible. :


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I have just done the math ( roughly) and I reckon your badge will be 6" long this is massive ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

if possible two sizes might be preferable say the larger one for the rear and front and smaller on to go where the sline badge goes on the side, what u think?
but like the designs i will go with the majority on this one, dont want people blaming me for a poor choice ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

My vote won't probably won't count for much but 6 inches does some big (Ooooh errrr)...


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

> I would like to change my number required from 2 to 4 !!!!!!!
> 
> This badge I like is No 4


what ! surely not no.4 !



> But I think the first T of TT should only be red to the halfway mark like the RS4. ???


we did consider this as an option... re earler designs... but .. we have the RS red look but wanted something with a bit more TTOC character rather than a pure clone of the rs-badge... which is why one & half of the TT is in the red instead of half a T.. 

so it follows the audi theme, but with a slight but distinctive difference.....

...remember the force is with your and no.4


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

that was meant to be seem not some


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Let me confirm (I'm still in the US so it may take a while to contact the supplier) what the min & max sizes for length and width are. I don't really think that the size will be problem and I for one, do not want a massiiiiiive bloody TT badge stuck on my paintwork ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

is that a blokes 6 inches or a womans ? ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

LOL


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I think I have found a suitable adhesive for the attachment of the flat badges.

It is designed by 3M specifically for the placement of badges in the automotive industry.

As it is a tape we could perhaps purchase a few rolls and then cut them up so we get on piece for attachment and one spare for each badge.

The product can be read about here providing you have Acrobat reader.

I would be happy to source this, and distribute providing I have the time.

http://multimedia.mmm.com/mws/mediawebs ... nglish.dmr


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

FINALLY !

OK.. back home ! and finally found the right save option on powerpoint...(should have just scrolled down.. : )

so these are the high defination pic that i've been ranting on about.... (so i have to show 'em!)

which are variations of (strangly.. how weird ) no.4....

in the RS half T and one & half TT in the black or alunimum

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/slide1.jpg


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Number 3 please please please ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Whew, just got in from work and read 13 pages of posts  so hope I'm in time to put in my order.

NuTTs, please put me down for 2 of the No. 4 design (SundeepTT and I have great taste ;D).

Well done both of you.

Moley.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Now you've confused the issue Sundeep ;D. People are gonna be voting from your list of 4 :

There's too many options to consider voting on them all, so voting will not include the "newer" 1/2 "TT" version (like the "RS" type).

Sorry about this guys and gals, but the situation with choice is bad enough as it is :-/ and if we're not careful we'll have the winning design winning with something like an 8% share ;D

So unless there's a MAJOR outcry, can we please stick to voting from the original set of 4???

And Moley, your not too late m8.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Please can anyone help me with a major outcry, I really like only one half of the first T red.

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Doh, now there are 4 versions of No.4 

I'm going with No. 3 of the No. 4 design ;D. I think the narrower red stripe looks better. 2 of these please.

Thanks.

Moley.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Nice one Moley. 

Any more support for the RS style red band ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

> Now you've confused the issue Sundeep ;D. People are gonna be voting from your list of 4 :
> 
> There's too many options to consider voting on them all, so voting will not include the "newer" 1/2 "TT" version (like the "RS" type).
> 
> ...


YES YES PLEASE STICK TO THE ORIGINAL 4.... please excuse my madness.. but they've been stuck in my PC .. and they needed to be free ! :


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

But thats teasing to show us what we cant have 

;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

> Please can anyone help me with a major outcry, I really like only one half of the first T red.
> 
> ;D ;D ;D ;D


Oh my.. look what i have started... whoops

OK, the full RS style is nice.. but consider the one & half TT in the red.. it still is in the RS theme but rather than identical to audi RS theme.. it is slightly different to reflect the TTOC.. which is what makes us unique TT owners & TTOC members..


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The last 60 minutes have been a bad dream, now on the count of 3 please wake up. You will feel refreshed, wide awake and have no knowledge of the last 60 minutes......1.....2.....3. you are now wide awake. How do you feel? ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> I think I have found a suitable adhesive for the attachment of the flat badges.
> 
> It is designed by 3M specifically for the placement of badges in the automotive industry.
> 
> ...


Excellent job. If you could find out prices, suppliers, roll width & length, that would be cool. I can then add the cost to the badge and supply enough tape to each order + a bit to spare (just in case ). If I send out the tape with each order, it will cut down on postage.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Only if we can have the small RS style red band Â ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

> The last 60 minutes have been a bad dream, now on the count of 3 please wake up. You will feel refreshed, wide awake and have no knowledge of the last 60 minutes......1.....2.....3. you are now wide awake. How do you feel? ;D


lol

well I am a mere man who works in finance and gets very excited when i get an art & IT inspiration ..... esp' at the same time ! ;D

although no word on badgers yet from kev ?


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi Guys

IMHO I think No 4 of reply 133 (just in case there are others I have missed) is SHIT HOT

Donny


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

2 please of whichever one gets chosen.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Only if we can have the small RS style red band Â ;D


Anyone would think we're selling diamonds on the cheap ;D

I've found a supplier of tapes (hallmarktapes) and have sent them an email to ask whether they supply this particular tape. If you can find any others, then we'll compare prices ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> 2 please of whichever one gets chosen.


2 ???

I count 2 cars. 2 fronts and 2 rears and 4 side panels......that's.......2 + 2 + 4 = 73.

Surely you mean 8


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

hey we stock alot of adesive double sided tapes ,i work for a firm called BOSTIK or evo-stik to most people and we stock alot of 3m products also of our own too, so if you let me know the product code or what type of double side adsive foam or tape you require i'll speak with the sales guys and see if i can get some,or atleast get u some samples and you can decide


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Do this mean if I can find cheaper we can have the small RS style band ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Do this mean if I can find cheaper we can have the small RS style band Â ;D


Doh ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> hey we stock alot of adesive double sided tapes ,i work for a firm called BOSTIK or evo-stik to most people and we stock alot of 3m products also of our own too, so if you let me know the product code or what type of double side adsive foam or tape you require i'll speak with the sales guys and see if i can get some,or atleast get u some samples and you can decide


3m Automotive adhesive tape (Acrylic?) part number 06377 or 06378

or any tape that would be suitable for sticking metal enameled badges to paintwork. Cheers.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

leave it with me i'm not promising but i'm sure i can get something that'll do the job,i wouldnt want people billing me for there badges falling off ;D


----------



## SAM-TT (May 6, 2002)

2 for me please on any design!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

OK everyone..

just a reminder the contenders are ..... 1, 2, 3 and 4

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/slidettoc.jpg

UK225... have another look at the 1.5 in Red TT's... and with a slightly trimmer red section.. it makes a difference and I think you will like it ...


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

???

Explain slightly trimmer red section

Ahh I get it we are going for the RS style yes ;D


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Ahh now I really see, a couple of mill missing from Umm you guessed it No4

Thats a coiceidence is 4 not your favourite ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

> Ahh now I really see, a couple of mill missing from Umm you guessed it No4
> 
> Thats a coiceidence is 4 not your favourite Â ;D


lol...

I didn't even notice that until now.. (honest) !


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

Not being picky but thought I'd throw in another two penneth worth.

I Like the 4th design in Sundeep's message 157 but think that the red might look crap in the flesh (metal - if I'm really going to get picky). I'm not sure if the first one which seems to be all silver would be better.

There, I've got it off my chest. Sleep I'm sure will come a lot easier tonight.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Why ??

I reckon it look the dogs danglies IMHO


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sundeep, 
You mean more like this

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttoc_badge1.wmf


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Although, I do think Blatha has a point. Number 1 but trimmed.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Yeah trimmed right back to RS4 style ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Oh and btw I can also order a Window Sticker, 75mm circular and self adhesive. Similar to the design below. The cost will be approx Â£3 each. Unfortunately we can only have 2 colours so dark grey and light grey will probably be the choices.

Anyone fancy one?

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttforumlogo1.jpg[/quote]


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I like No1 but with the trimmed red, Nice


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Cool I'll change your vote then. ;D


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

I'd like to change my order to:

3 Badges (Whatever is decided) 

and

2 Window stickers 

PLEASEEEEE

Cheers

Howard


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Hey I never said I liked it more than the RS style


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Latest list of requirements is below, if you're one of the owners with a ? against the qty then please confirm. Cheers
Metal Vinyl
ADB 1 
Anorax 1 
artthur 1 
B3VES 2 
BigJon 2 
blatha 2 
Carlos 1 
ccc 1 
davek9 1 
Donny 2 
Dr_Parmar 1 
DXN 2 
en7rha 2 
Genie_V1 2 
hbk 3 2
J1WEY 2 
Jam 2 
JampoTT 1? 
jgoodman00 2 
Johnny_BriTTain 2 
Jonah 2 
kop 2 
M12BJN 1 
Moley 2 
NaTT 2 
NuTTs 4 1
pas55 2 
pgtt 4 
pinkaardvark 2 
SAM-TT 2 
scoTTy 1? 
SmiTTen 1 
SundeepTT 3 
Trevor/TJH 1 
UK225 4 
W7 PMC  2

PS does anyone else not want the TT forum window sticker?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

i count .. 63 so far (i think)

although i'm not sold on the window sticker ...yet ?



> blatha:
> I Like the 4th design in Sundeep's message 157 but think that the red might look crap in the flesh (metal - if I'm really going to get picky). I'm not sure if the first one which seems to be all silver would be better


been looking at this.... but just look at TT badge on back of any black TT = looks distinctive and great ! = the TT badge is red trimmed.....

although silver does look good .. it makes the OC piece look a bit bland and loses out to the TT bit.. eg. s-line.... big s (which looks nice) + little line..









.... aarrrhhhhh I can't find a TT badge on the back of a black TT !

IMHO.. the "OC" part should be different itself in order to stand out... ? ? 8 8)

I'm not just a TT.. ....I'm a TTOC


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

on the subject of window stickers..... good idea ;D

although less appealing then the TTOC badge... ???

IMHO... if it was "www.********.co.uk" as in your pic but in the TT red-trimmed colour, i would buy one... 

as in colours below....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just thought I'd mention that TTOC window stickers are available from Russell. So unless there's any major issue, I'll drop the window sticker idea.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh go on, I'll put my name down for one, with a sticky back and a window sticker thing as well. 8)

And yes, I have joined the TTOC, I'm just waiting for my profile to be updated. ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

> Just thought I'd mention that TTOC window stickers are available from Russell. So unless there's any major issue, I'll drop the window sticker idea.


didn't even realise there was one until you mentioned it....

btw this post must be some kind of record for a day ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

And I've still got a tad less than 6 hrs to go ;D


----------



## smitten (Aug 1, 2002)

What's the situation with the window stickers??

If they are quite small then I would be interested, as I do not want them to fill the back quarter lights!!!

What do Russell's window stickers look like??

18 pages of posts in a day, it's becoming too difficult to keep up!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

> And I've still got a tad less than 6 hrs to go ;D


damn !

everyone will probaby be bored of it by tomorrow !

otherwise I'm sure the greek sunbed cam will be up in a few hours ? 8) 8) 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> What do Russell's window stickers look like??


Send Russell a mail/IM and ask, 'cos even though I know he has some, I've never seen one.

PS "Mine" are about 75mm in diameter I believe.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

which badge has been choosen 1,2,3 or 4?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

sorry missed the thread

pair of sticky ones please

kim


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll post the result of the poll tomorrow am (when I wake up, about 1pm your time (I'm still in the US). So get voting now. ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Come on guys and gals, another 30 or so to go and we reach the magic 100. ;D That's 2 person car = 15 owners.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The lowest price I've been quoted so far is about Â£16, but I'm following up a lead that may lead to about a price of Â£10 / badge and maybe higher quality.

If I can get them for Â£10 each, would anyone want to increase the number they want?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Latest list

ADB 1
Anorax 1
artthur 1
B3VES 2
BigJon 2
blatha 2
Carlos 1
ccc 1
davek9 1
Donny 2
Dr_Parmar 1
DXN 2
en7rha 2
Genie_V1 2
hbk 3
J1WEY 2
Jam 2
JampoTT 1?
jgoodman00 2
Johnny_BriTTain 2
Jonah 2
Kim 2
kop 2
M12BJN 1
Moley 2
NaTT 2
NuTTs 4
pas55 2
pgtt 4
pinkaardvark 2
SAM-TT 2
scoTTy 2
SmiTTen 1
SundeepTT 3
Trevor/TJH 1
UK225 4
Vagman 1
W7 PMC 2


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

2 Please! Â 

plus like design 4.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

If they're a 'tenner each then I'll take 2 

Andy


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

put me down for 2 aswell please (I will be sending my TTOC membership cheque off - promise)

preference is #4


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

Put me down for 1 please ;D

I'd still like a decent window sticker with the tt forum URL on it too... 8)


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

Please put me down for one please. No preference over the design. Ta muchly


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

;D
If they are Â£10 can i change my order to 2 please in whatever design they end up.

To much choice for me i'm afraid i've lost the "thread" ???

arf arf boom boom ;D


----------



## smitten (Aug 1, 2002)

If they work out at Â£10 then I will also have an extra 1 (that totals 2 I think, was never any good at maths!). Sorry to be tight, but must have car chipped!


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Depending on the final designs, Iâ€™d like one for the front (grill mount pegs?) and a rear stick on one.
Thanks!

SBJ


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well if its around a tenner i'll have 4 !!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Did not realise there was the option of front grill peg fitments, so can i adjust my order if the Â£10 price is correct to, 3 sticky and 1 grill peg mount.

Tanx


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

> Please put me down for one please. No preference over the design. Â Ta muchly


but you mean 4 .. don't you ? ;D ;D ;D

On a Serious Note on *"Cost & Quality"*.. now IMHO i would pay more for a higher quality badge.. in view of my TT costing Â£16k... I would regard spending good money on a quality badge as very important

In the view that you can buy a RS4 for about Â£18/Â£20.. i would regard Â£20 as a limit for a high quality badge.. and if it's less i.e Â£10 then it's a bonus...

After all if I take an example TT owner ... 225 TTC, may have just got a set of Â£1k+ RS4 alloys.. car value circa $25k..... so spending up to Â£20 on a high quality badge which will be highly visable on the back of my TT is very important... ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Firstly - there is no option of a grill peg fitment

Secondly - I'm "investigating" whether the same quality of badge can be made cheaper. I.e not using hard enamel, but using a synthetic polymer. This actually has it's advantages in that pantone matching is better and it should be more weather proof (I think).

Thirdly - The costing of the badge is still not decided.

Fourthly - I'm concerned that Russell (TTOC founder) has had no input into the design. As such ALL decisions on final design will be delayed until such time that I can contact Russell. This is something I feel strongly about.

Hopefully this won't delay the process too much and we can get a badge ordered.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What I will do however is still post a full list of every design (as a link) hopefully. There are new badges some based on RS type designs(he he he).

http://www.geocities.com/tt_nutts/index.html
Browse at your leisure : : ;D

If there are really strong preferences then post here and sway Russell to your way of thinking. ;D

Oh and btw page E are really just me being bored ;D

In fact some to think of it the whole thing was me being bored  ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

> Firstly - there is no option of a grill peg fitment
> 
> Secondly - I'm "investigating" whether the same quality of badge can be made cheaper. I.e not using hard enamel, but using a synthetic polymer. This actually has it's advantages in that pantone matching is better and it should be more weather proof (I think).
> 
> ...


well said NuTTs....

.. and that's 200 posts in just over a day on this topic !


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

> What I will do however is still post a full list of every design (as a link) hopefully. There are new badges some based on RS type designs(he he he).


looking good ! 

and to add further confusion ;D.. i've got 4 variations of all each of the 4 choice designs.. so that 16 types.. 8)

not to mention about a dozen experimental versions.. although the early pieces of work now look like they've been done on playskool, compared to the finished versions !

and btw NuTTs.. did i happen to mention that i liked the 4th design.... ;D


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> http://www.geocities.com/tt_nutts/TTOC_Badge.pdf


NuTTs, the link doesn't appear to be working at the moment (well for me anyway ???)


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

scrub the last message - it is now


----------



## ty (Jun 13, 2002)

I'll go for 2 badges please, I'm sure the end result will be fine with all this input.

I like the design of the sticker as in reply #173, to satisfy all, could we add a small forum URL beneath.


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

If they're Â£10 each I'll have 1 for front and 1 for back. If they're Â£16. I'll just have 1 for the back

Cheers

M4ttc


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

just a reminder of the 4 contenders.....

don't to forget to specfiy which design you like.....

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/slidettoc.jpg

the favourites are 1 & 4.. but IMHO ...4


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Its like one of them spot the difference competions! 

4 for me ;D

Where are people gonna put them ???
Windows?
S-line position?
Rear only?
Front? where if no grill attachment?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

> Its like one of them spot the difference competions!
> 
> 4 for me ;D
> 
> ...


rear would work... below / above quattro badge

or in the s-line position ... ;D

but DXN.. was that 4 badges u want or do voting for no.4 ? 

FOUR
;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ty (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, I think 4 is the 1 but I want 2 too.


----------



## ty (Jun 13, 2002)

Sorry, that's 2 of 4 not 2 also. :-[


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

I am amazed at the response for the TTOC badge..

but having just had a look at those interested.. what about those in the all-time top 20 posters on this forum that haven't responsed yet ?

KevinST
vlastan (errr. could be badge before car ?)
kmpowell 
Mike Bailey 
coupe-sport 
ScottM 
ian_c 
garyc 
Stu-Oxfordshire 
phil
PIPTT 
Ruffles 
Jae

your 'senior' views please ? ;D

and btw a yes to no.4 would really help !


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I am amazed at the response for the TTOC badge..
> 
> but having just had a look at those interested.. what about those in the all-time top 20 posters on this forum that haven't responsed yet ?
> 
> ...


I don't like badges  With the exception of the RS4, where I didn't know badge delete was an option, I always have zero badges if possible on any car. (Wife had to fight hard to retain the Pinfarina badge on the Alpha )

Number plate monikers and window stickers, particulary dealer ones, get right on my wick.

So no point in asking me - I think they are naff. ;D

_scuttles off_

PS I could live with the olde metal ones that people have in a row on front of old crocks. But that would probably look a little silly having a row on front of TT. :-[


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

I'll take 2 of design 4 (the RS style one?) flat backed.

As for stickers, I'd prefer the url in cut-out vinyl type lettering (ie no background just the url), relatively small probably in white to either go on rear quarterlite or rear screen.

NUTTs,
Is it worth getting the mods to give you a sticky thread with just the design options as its getting confusing with 23 pages exactly what is being disussed.

Thanks for your work,

Mike


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

count me in for 1 please


----------



## ty (Jun 13, 2002)

Just a thought... especially with the upcoming French meeting... is this badge proposed as an iternational badge or should we identify the UK?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lets have the "ORIGINAL" TTOC badge. If any other Owners Club wants to create theirs, then let them do a TTOC FR or TTOC US. We will forever be THE TTOC. We will fight them on the beaches, we will.................

Slap. Daft T**t. ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

> Lets have the "ORIGINAL" TTOC badge. If any other Owners Club wants to create theirs, then let them do a TTOC FR or TTOC US. We will forever be THE TTOC. We will fight them on the beaches, we will.................
> 
> Slap. Daft T**t. ;D


FOR REAL.....


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> rear would work... below / above quattro badge
> 
> or in the s-line position ... Â ;D
> 
> ...


Sorry I thought youd already registered the number required. I was voting for number four in the look alike competition
Confused? :-[ I am


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Getting bored now


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yeah, me too  ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Still don't like badges


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

NUTTS you have IM !!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jonah you have IM !!


----------



## paul_w (May 6, 2002)

I'm afraid I don't like any of the badges, not because I don't like the design (which is excellent) but because I don't see them as very informational.

I'd like to see something that had a web address or at least the full wording TT Owners Club maybe written underneath in smaller writing. As it is I'm sure it just looks like Tic Toc.

I'll get me coat )


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

buy one if u dont like it stick it on ur wardrobe door
lets face it if u can afford a TT u can afford Â£10-Â£16


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

This is what the previous "russel" sticker window thingy looks like, difficult to get camera to focus on it :-/:-

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/dxn/sticker.jpg

Coats on!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

Please may I have a flat sticky one.

Am I the last?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Paul,

You mean more like this? ;D

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttoc_badge_alt.wmf


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Please can i have one
Ta V Much


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The current list of requirements is below. It's a given that if the price comes down then some owners may want to increase their order. This is kept in a separate list.

ADB 1
Anorax 1
artthur 1
B3VES 2
BigJon 2
blatha 2
Carlos 1
ccc 1
davek9 1
Donny 2
Dr_Parmar 1
DXN 2
en7rha 2
Genie_V1 2
hbk 3
J1WEY 2
Jam 2
JampoTT  1?
jgoodman00 2
Johnny_BriTTain 2
Jonah 2
Kim 2
kop 2
M12BJN 1
Moley 2
NaTT 2
NuTTs 4
pas55 2
pgtt 4
pinkaardvark 2
SAM-TT 2
scoTTy 2
SmiTTen 1
SundeepTT 3
Trevor/TJH 1
UK225 4
Vagman 1
W7 PMC 2
WAK 2
hutters 2
L3ETT 1
HUW 1
SBJ 2
Ty 2
M4TTC 1
Mike_G 2
foxyTT 1
Baggie Boy 1
CAROLSTT 1


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Oh and no body worry so much about the angles of the letters vs the edges of the badge (Jonah ). The designs will be done correctly by the supplier and I WILL ensure that all angles are correct. I will also ensure that the supplier gets the correct (official) TT logo and also try to match the red colour to RS red. ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

:-X


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

hello people! must say i am getting a million e mails from the TT server every day saying "someone has posted a message blah blah" ;D

can i have 2 please! flat sticky back ones would be nice! and...i like no.4


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

> Oh and no body worry so much about the angles of the letters vs the edges of the badge (Jonah ). The designs will be done correctly by the supplier and I WILL ensure that all angles are correct. I will also ensure that the supplier gets the correct (official) TT logo and also try to match the red colour to RS red. ;D


good job...

sounds like we are almost there.... (russell ?)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Lets have the "ORIGINAL" TTOC badge. If any other Owners Club wants to create theirs, then let them do a TTOC FR or TTOC US. We will forever be THE TTOC.


Seriously though, if any of the international Owner Clubs want the designs, I can forward them on. It would be nice to have internationally consistent badges ;D


----------



## paul_w (May 6, 2002)

Thats more like it Nutts


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Nutts

You have me down for three badges but don't forget, I also want two stickers (ASAP) 

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The problem with the window stickers are that because they are about Â£3 each I have a minimum order qty of about 200 ish. The take up has been quite low and Russell has some anyway. So I'll continue with the bodywork badges and once out of the way I'll look at something else :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Thats more like it Nutts


So how many do you want, Paul? ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

> The problem with the window stickers are that because they are about Â£3 each I have a minimum order qty of about 200 ish. The take up has been quite low and Russell has some anyway. So I'll continue with the bodywork badges and once out of the way I'll look at something else :-/


that sounds like a good plan....

now a count of the last update was a total of 49 interested parties = 88 total badges requested

and on the design choice, the current position (although damn difficult to count with all of the changes... !)
i count (which i have done properly) 9 votes for no.1 and 13 votes for no.4


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

- JampoTT needs to confirm his requirements.
- I have 5 votes. Now which way do I vote?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i vote for number 4 ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

> - JampoTT needs to confirm his requirements.
> - I have 5 votes. Now which way do I vote?


ha ha... right them I'll have to add the other 7 times I voted for no. 4, so that makes your 5 to bring no.1 to 14 verse another 7 for no.4 to take it to 20

4

oh look ! there's another one !.. 14 v 21


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

when do the results come out?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm gonna try Russell at Forge tomorrow. Don't really want to bother him at work, but I feel compelled to at least communicate the concept and see what he has to say :-/ Then I'll give him the option of choosing number 2


----------



## sTTevej (Aug 28, 2002)

Yes, I am interested, but not keen on adhesive based stick-ons. Would prefer a grille mountable badge, or better still, what about magnetic badges? There would be no risk of damage with these. Design 4 looks best!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The badges will all be using OEM adhesive tape. No grill pegs(, or magnetic?).


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

> but having just had a look at those interested.. what about those in the all-time top 20 posters on this forum that haven't responsed yet ?
> 
> KevinST
> vlastan
> ...


come on guys........ any thoughts ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Best price so far is Â£14 (still waiting for one more quote though). This price is for a hard enameled 4 colour design on chrome plated brass. Their curing process will slightly curve the back plate, so obviously I need to confirm whether the curvature will effect the adherance to the body work. Circa 5 weeks for the design, artwork approval, dies cast, etc and sample to be made. Circa 4 weeks to produce 100 badges.

Will keep you all updated.

Because of the die amortization, if I ordered 200 badges, the price would be Â£12 each.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

Hope I'm not too late - I'll take one please

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

Nutts ...... that's sounds good

A quick reminder, for those wanting a badge.. don't forget to specific your favourite design, so we can gauge opinion....

the 4 contenders are......
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/slidettoc.jpg

although no.1 & no.4 are the favourites, with currently about 40% of the vote for no.1 and 60% of the vote for no.4......


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I think I'm gonna confuse issues here, but if we use the "official" TT logo it's got a red border around the edge. This makes the options 2 or 3. Neither of which have had any votes. The Official logo can be seen on Reply 69 ( page 7 ?) on this thread. um....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My vote's for #4, what a lot of work for you kind organisers ! It'll be a race - the badges or my TTR first, hope it's the TTR


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

If the reall TT logo will be used I'll change my vote from #4 to #2 then please (was this just a ploy to keep this thread going and ensure the record number of posts in one thread  )


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)




----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Badge size = 7cm x 2cm badge. Which is slightly smaller than the examples that are being shown. Everyone still happy?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

not fussed go with the majority ! oh and the tapes posted nutts


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

???No 5 please!!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

If people are going to stick them on the back of the cars I wonder if it will lead to many of them falling off. The rear of the car where the quattro badges and TT badge are is quite curved so it will be difficult to get it flush to adhere properly.
Anyone know how the owners of RS badges have stuck them to their cars.?
Is it going to be a problem?


----------



## ttspain (May 6, 2002)

If I'm not too late - I would like one too please 

Chay


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We are sourcing (thanks to those who've helped out) special double sided tape to use. If the price is low enough for the roll then this will be included in the price and sent with the badges. The tape we are looking at is OEM tape and is used to attached badges emblems and trim pieces to the body work. I'm trying to get samples of different thicknesses in case we have to cope with bodywork curvature. I've talked to various companies including the main supplier 3m. A link to the tape is below.

http://products.3m.com/uk/auto_marine_a ... W71J5H7Vgl


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

> I think I'm gonna confuse issues here, but if we use the "official" TT logo it's got a red border around the edge. This makes the options 2 or 3. Neither of which have had any votes. The Official logo can be seen on Reply 69 ( page 7 ?) on this thread. um....


eh ? :-/

but wasn't the view that.. assuming most badges go on the rear of the car.. having two identical TT style badges on the rear would look too similar....

but having the OC in the red trimming would bring presence to the OC part of the badge and as the TT section is already 75 % in the red area, having the TT with red trimming would therefore not be as effective.... (evidence all red TT's)

after all the TTOC badge is supposed to be in the audi theme but different in order to be unique...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I was thinking of redesigning it anyway.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Only joking ;D

I'll use the TT logo, but without the red edging.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

What does russell, jae think of the TTOC badge?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I mean't to give Russell a ring today (at Forge), but I've been stuck in a conference room from 8am to 8pm (I'm in the US). Tomorrow is unlikely to be any different :-/

I've sent emails & numerous IM's to Russell (and 1 email to Jae). Neither have answered. I guess they're mega busy, but then so am I.

I'll try when I can. If anyone wants to try Russell at Forge, they're more than welcome.

It's been difficult enough trying to contact all the suppliers whilst across here. My phone bill on Monday was $88. I hope the client picks it up or my badge will be damn expensive for me


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

> Only joking ;D


aarrrrhhhhhhhhhh....          

for a second.... i thought after 265 reply's and almost 4000 views... we were going to have to do it all over again !! !! !! !!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

> I'll try when I can. If anyone wants to try Russell at Forge, they're more than welcome.


don't worry mate i'll try to get hold of him at forge tomorrow, if i can.....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

For a fleeting moment I dreamt about 500 posts and 10000 views. ;D

Unless...............ummm.........


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

so only another 165 posts & 4700 + or so views to go, until we get into vlastan's territory....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So that's what you were doing! And I thought I was sad  ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

not me.. anyway only 1 out of my 800+ posts have ever been in the flame zone... ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

at least we are posting tt stuff and not anal related topics


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I could make the badge reversable, with "flame" pic on the reverse. I wonder if I could make it in the TT style..................... :-/ ???


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

but on a badge question.. (which Russell may be able to resolve..?)

what about all of the other TTOC members who have been away from the forum recently (not sure why though !) i.e. holiday, etc 8)

but i guess it's too early to ascertain what the deadline is for orders would be, but hopefully over the final design stage this will give time to other TTOC members to get their orders in... 8) 8)

but looking forward, with a continual increase in ttforum members and TTOC members I am guessing that the "TT Owners Club" would need to have a small stock of the TTOC badge to cater for new members and future demand in order to avoid expensive short production runs for the badge... i guess this will be one for Russell to solve (?) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

what happened to mike bailey?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm sure I saw Mike Bailey logged on yesterday / today?

If I place an initial order for 100, the design stage (design, artwork approval, committee sign-off , etc) could be 2-3 weeks. If the initial order increases during this time then we should be able to increase the quantity. We don't have to order in multples of say 20 or 50. Everytime we order we will have a minimum run to satisfy. Lets say we initially order 150 at Â£14 and the next time we order 50. These 50 may be Â£16 each.

I have a confirmed price of Â£14 / including postage for the initial order of between 100 & 200. I need to confirm the go-ahead this week to get this price. If we get people to buy 100 at Â£14 each, then essentially we get about 4 ish free. Russell can use these as a small buffer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

> what happened to mike bailey?


and what about...

KevinST 
vlastan 
kmpowell 
coupe-sport 
Stu-Oxfordshire 
Jae

and views on the TTOC badge ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Haven't really caught up much on this thread, but can I state my preference for something that pretty much exactly matches the colouring and style of the RS4 type badge, and definately includes the CORRECT "TT" logo - not just the letters "TT" in a similar font.

If its being done, it should be done properly. In which case, put me down for 4


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

JampoTT

so of the 4 options.... on seen on page 26 .. which one takes your fancy ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well I guess #2 is closest to what I'm talking about..... with the "TT" in roughly its proper font.....

But can we actually use the proper one like the TT watches that ScoTTy sorted out?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

> but wasn't the view that.. assuming most badges go on the rear of the car.. having two identical TT style badges on the rear would look too similar....
> 
> but having the OC in the red trimming would bring presence to the OC part of the badge and as the TT section is already 75 % in the red area, having the TT with red trimming would therefore not be as effective.... (evidence all red TT's)
> 
> after all the TTOC badge is supposed to be in the audi theme but different in order to be unique... Â


JampoTT

as you can see from a previous post options preferences have been split between design 1 & 4

and the above quote is my view on the merits of 4.... (i hope it makes sense)

currently only half have specified which design they would like.. with (now) about over a third opting for no.1 and just under two-thirds preferring no.4.....

but hopefully NuTTs will be able to get some samples out in a few week's. which should convince "everyone" to join the TTOC and get the badge

but what ever the final design, i wil be great if the majority of TTOC members purchase the badge.. esp 'seniors' ( ;D) like yourself JampoTT


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

TTOC badge on page 26 great.

go for it .

I definately want 1

But sadly no car to put it on yet, but it will look great on my chopper bike handlebar un til the TT comes


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

Why dont you start a TT Poll on the TT Poll site (see post at top of forum)

This should giver you an accurate insite to which badge people prefer.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I need some help please...

I read the first 2 pages of this thread when it started, and have not looked in since (big mistake I know). I've seen the designs on page 26 (IIRC) and like #2.
... the other 27 pages... are they worth reading or can someone summerise them for me please??


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

> I need some help please...
> 
> I read the first 2 pages of this thread when it started, and have not looked in since (big mistake I know). I've seen the designs on page 26 (IIRC) and like #2.
> ... the other 27 pages... are they worth reading or can someone summerise them for me please?? Â


OK.. this is the badge update...

*Price* will be Â£14 (for a run of 100-200.. currently almost 100 already on order, although at 200 the price is Â£12)

*Securing to bodywork*The tape we are looking at is OEM tape (special double sided tape) and is used to attached badges emblems and trim pieces to the body work

The *design* will be done correctly by the supplier and will ensure that all angles are correct, and that the supplier gets the correct (official) TT logo and match the red colour to RS red

Since the badge says TTOC, it "may" only be available to TTOC members (although this point has to be finalised by the TTOC itself)

please specific your favourite design...
and how many you would like...

so the 4 contenders are...... 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/slidettoc.jpg


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

JampoTT, you refer to ScoTTy's watches...any details please ?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I agree with JampoTT, the correct TT logo is best. However this doesn't go well on a red background.

Either way, 3 is my preference, followed by 4, and I'll take two, not one as I said previously.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Sundeep ;D... are they only for fixing to the paintwork, or can they be mounted inside glass??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Why dont you start a TT Poll on the TT Poll site (see post at top of forum)
> 
> This should giver you an accurate insite to which badge people prefer.


Actually (and strangely) this way is more accurate. Using a blind poll allows people (mentioning no name, Sundeep : ) to vote as many times as they want. At least this way (more work for us ) voting is completely in the open.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Thanks Sundeep Â ;D... are they only for fixing to the paintwork, or can they be mounted inside glass??


Kevin,

As the front is an enameled surface I would hazard a guess and say they would probably stick using the tax disc sticky mounts. Whether it would look OK.....who knows, but yeah probably. Good idea ;D Does that mean you want 4 badges now, one for each window?


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

> Actually (and strangely) this way is more accurate. Using a blind poll allows people (mentioning no name, Sundeep : ) to vote as many times as they want. At least this way (more work for us ) voting is completely in the open.


It's your call but the poll should only allow you to vote once.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

> Actually (and strangely) this way is more accurate. Using a blind poll allows people (mentioning no name, Sundeep : ) to vote as many times as they want. At least this way (more work for us ) voting is completely in the open.


Cheeky ! ...... :'(

ALTHOUGH i was keeping an accurate and FAIR count of the views given..

but if you all now have a look a the fine TT polls that Baker has created... there is a new one....!

*Which TTOC badge design do you prefer ? (ref. forum posting for choices)
1
2
3
4*

http://www.ajbaker.org.uk/garage/ttmain.asp

and i have duly place my "one" vote


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

> Kevin,
> 
> As the front is an enameled surface I would hazard a guess and say they would probably stick using the tax disc sticky mounts. Whether it would look OK.....who knows, but yeah probably. Good idea ;D Does that mean you want 4 badges now, one for each window?


a possible "future" development of the badge could be a window sticker edition that would neatly fit into base of the rear quarter window...... (?)


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

but not forgetting....

one can always stick the TTOC badge on the inside on the dash as well .i.e. there is already a quattro badge there (for those who have one..) so why not the TTOC badge... ? and as i don't have the quattro badge, one of my orders is going to go on the inside 

as in my old mk2 & mk3 golf's they both had interior badges on the passenger side .... ;D it is not uncommon for the same 'sporting' badge that appears on the raer of a car to also be on one of the interior panels...


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

btw

please view PAGE 29 FOR THE LAST COMPLETE UPDATE..reply 286 ;D


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I was also wondering where it could be put inside the car, but visible to the outside and I thought what about fixing it to the back of the rear view mirror -visible from the outside and safe from any potential thieving fingers?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Come on you lot, vote on the poll, I was only the 4th one to vote !


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I was 5th ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh...and please increase my order to Qty 4 of no.4 Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

> Oh...and please increase my order to Qty 4 of no.4 Thanks


good man.... ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Count stands at 94. Come on everyone, there's still time to either add your order or increase it..... 

ADB........................... Â Â Â 1
Anorax........................ Â Â Â 1
artthur....................... Â Â Â 1
B3VES......................... Â Â Â 2
Baggie Boy.................... Â Â Â 1
BigJon........................ Â Â Â 2
blatha........................ Â Â Â 2
Carlos........................ Â Â Â 2
CAROLSTT...................... Â Â Â 1
ccc........................... Â Â Â 1
davek9........................ Â Â Â 1
Donny ........................ Â Â Â 2
Dr_Parmar..................... Â Â Â 2
DXN........................... Â Â Â 2
en7rha........................ Â Â Â 2
foxyTT........................ Â Â Â 1
foxyTT........................ Â Â Â 1
Genie_V1...................... Â Â Â 2
hbk........................... Â Â Â 3
hutters....................... Â Â Â 2
HUW........................... Â Â Â 1
J1WEY......................... Â Â Â 2
Jam........................... Â Â Â 2
JampoTT....................... Â Â Â 1?
jgoodman00.................... Â Â Â 2
Johnny_BriTTain............... Â Â Â 4
Jonah......................... Â Â Â 2
Kim........................... Â Â Â 2
kop........................... Â Â Â 2
L3ETT......................... Â Â Â 1
M12BJN........................ Â Â Â 1
M4TTC......................... Â Â Â 1
Mike_G........................ Â Â Â 2
Moley......................... Â Â Â 2
NaTT.......................... Â Â Â 2
Neil_Mc....................... Â Â Â 1
NuTTs......................... Â Â Â 4
pas55......................... Â Â Â 2
pgtt.......................... Â Â Â 4
pinkaardvark.................. Â Â Â 2
SAM-TT........................ Â Â Â 2
SBJ........................... Â Â Â 2
scoTTy........................ Â Â Â 2
SmiTTen....................... Â Â Â 1
SundeepTT..................... Â Â Â 3
Trevor/TJH.................... Â Â Â 1
Ttspain....................... Â Â Â 1
Ty............................ Â Â Â 2
UK225......................... Â Â Â 4
Vagman........................ Â Â Â 1
W7 PMC........................ Â Â Â 2
WAK........................... Â Â Â 2


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

KevinST

you have IM... ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Cheeky ! Â ...... :'(
> 
> ALTHOUGH i was keeping an accurate and FAIR count of the views given..
> 
> ...


Nope. Went to review the poll voting and can't get in. I think I'm banned


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

banned !?!?!?!? but here is the latest standings....

Question 
Which TTOC badge design do you prefer ? (ref. forum posting for choices) 
Results 
1 0% 
2 14% 
3 14% 
4 71% 
Results based on 7 responses.

btw.. i've IM KevinST to post a new reply on the "TT related Poll" topic so mention the TTOC badge poll is now up, so that others may vote...... KEV ????


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've IM'd KevinST to get a Sticky topic containing the badge design and requirements.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

well there goes out attempt at beating the forum record for the most popular forum !


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I need pantone reference (colour) for the Red used in the RS badge (if that's the colour we want). Is there anyone on here that can supply it?

We're gonna just have to hope that Russell likes our badge, 'cos I need to confirm that we want to go ahead today. If I agree to the supplier, then I personally am liable to complete the contract. There's only so many badges that you can add to a TT. 

All of this means that we won't actually start the badge manufacture until we are happy with design, artwork and colours etc. This stage is called artwork approval. The approval will go before the "committee" ;D

I'd still prefer to use the official TT logo is at all possible, because after all that's what we are here for :-/ It also adds a more "official" look to the badge.


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Put me down for 1.

I guess I should go and join the Owners Club now...

Craig


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

NuTTs, any news from Russel or Jae?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Russell is not at work for a few days.

So I have committed us to badge design 3. The artwork process has now started.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

oooops. That should have read, I've haven't committed us to ANY badge design yet ;D . I have however committed us to a supplier the process has now started. We need a pantone reference for the RS Red. Without it we are stuffed.....anyone??? :-/


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

vote for 4


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

32 pages of posts for 40 odd participants. Not bad going. :


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi nuTTs,

Good going mate. You started something huge.

I have a quick question: I wish to place the badge as a replacement for "quattro" on the front grille. Will it be possible without resorting to tie wraps and other contraptions?

Good work.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> 32 pages of posts for 40 odd participants. Â Not bad going. :


55 participants ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> I have a quick question: I wish to place the badge as a replacement for "quattro" on the front grille. Â Will it be possible without resorting to tie wraps and other contraptions?
> quote]
> 
> You have IM.
> ...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

if people are wishing to adapt their badge for front grill mounting there is away, get some metal putty weld fixes most things made by BOSTIK then get two long threaded bolts of say 10m cut to length and mould them to the back of the badge i can asure you this will fix the bolts like a weld then u can secure them through the front grill with a plate at the back


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This is what we currently have planned:

Size = 70mm x 20mm. 
Style = Parallelogram.
Background colours = Audi RS Red (need pantone ref from Audi) and black.
Lettering colour = Silver (We have the official Audi TT logo as a .jpg
file).
Border Colour = Silver (Same colour as the official TT logo).
The parallelogram angles should be exactly the same as the angle of the
vertical stroke on the TT logo.

The remaining decision is what part of TTOC should be edged in Red. Poll closes Friday lunch.

I should have sample artwork early next week, with a bit of luck.

If as expected we go for design 4, does anyone have any strong opinions if we add some small wording on the badge. See below. If there is no strong opinions against this by close of poll, then we will go with this.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttoc_badge_alt.wmf


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

good man....

i'm ok with the wordings..... 

at the next count please add "Mackem" to the list for 1 badge


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Did it 15 minutes ago ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That makes 97 badges on order. Once I get an accurate idea of the tape price (could be free ) and delivery charges, I'll be able to confirm the Â£14/badge cost. Gut feel is that it is going to be ok. There might be one or two pounds left over at the end. If this is the case then I'll increase the order quantity and give the remaining cash and badges to Russell.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

NUTTS if the tape i have sent u is ok there will be no charge for it,i'll see if there is one closer to the width of the badge save timming it,sample should be at ur home addy by now for when u get back


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jonah, 3M do a 19mm wide tape on a 33m long roll. Do you do a 19mm tape?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If anyone wants me to cut their tape to the actual size of the badge they can include an extra Â£10 per badge, if not then I'll include enough tape to cover your order + 1 extra piece in case you make any mistakes. ;D

Hopefully I'll start collecting cheques (no other method of payment!) next week.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jonah, if you do 19mm tape, but in different thicknesses, would it be possible to get samples? I'm looking at tape of at least 1mm thickness. We may need to supply a thicker tape for anyone interested in sticking their badge to a more curved piece of bodywork.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

i'm sure i saw a pallet of narrow tape the one i sent u was the 2in 19mm cut into strips although it does come on a roll,
r u thinking of supplying the badges tape applied just peel backing off or including a length with for person to attach to car and badge?
no plroblem cause i can send roll or cut lengths to u if this tape is suitable


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If it comes in a roll, I'm gonna have to cut it to lengths anyway, so cut lengths of 80mm-100mm would be excellent. Is this possible? With my time constrained at home, I don't really want to stick each badge to a piece of tape, so I was thinking of sending pieces of tape with each badge + 1 extra piece. A 33m roll with supply 330 badges. This should last a few weeks  What length are your rolls? Currently I'm looking at 153 cut pieces of 19mm tape (97 badges + 55 extra or 1 per person). At a max of 100mm per strip (the badges are 70mm) this equates to 15.2 m.

Each person then sticks the tape the badge, carefully cuts around the edge of the badge with a sharp craft/stanley knife and peel the backing off and sticks to car. Easy


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

the thing is nutts if the tapes on a roll only one side is protected by peel off stip so u would have to unroll the roll and put some release paper on the sticky side like i've done with the samples,this aint a problem for me i dont mind doing it !!

i'm afraid we have stopped supplying the thicker foam tape so i cant help u there but do do a thinner one of the one i've sent you,

i wont be put out if u choose to use another one NUTTS, and I see the benifits of using the foam tape. just have alook see if it does what u want and let me know,


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

ooopses 25meter roll


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Then it might be easier for me un-roll the tape, add the badges onto it, cut it roughly into strips. This way people shouldn't need any extra pieces. If they do then I'll send some out.

So if your tape does the job, then an uncut roll is fine.

Cheers

;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> ooopses 25meter roll


Length is fine. Will let you know next week.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

if my tape is suitable i will get someone at work to cut a roll of just release paper and unroll the roll and apply a backing to it then cut to legths of whatever u want
all free of charge ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

Nutts looks like you're close to solving this 'sticky' situation... ;D

btw... (although after this everyone will prob' be too scared of the TTOC badge...!)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/TTOC_Badge.jpg

 ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> if my tape is suitable i will get someone at work to cut a roll of just release paper and unroll the roll and apply a backing to it then cut to legths of whatever u want
> all free of charge Â ;D


Cheers.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

just a thought NUTTS
if u choose to use the foam tape i could sent u some release paper so u could stick it to the sticky side :-/
does that make sense


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yes that makes sense. Your tape maybe too thin, 'cos when I rang Mrs NuTTs, she said someone's sent you an envelope full of sticky paper. ;D

I'll get back to you on the release paper, when I know which foam tape supplier to use. Thanks


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

SundeepTT

Your fog lite on wrong side


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I'd prefer not to have the small text on the badge. It explains it too much for the average passer by. I'd much rather advertise the TTOC (in full) using a window sticker. Surely we want the TTOC badge to look super professional like an S-Line or RS badge.

Plus, if it's going to have engraving anything like the 'quattro' badges it will be a bugger to clean (I'll get through a whole set of cocktail sticks every 6 months if I have to remove grime and wax from another set of engraved badges). Either way it looks like the text will only be about 3-4mm tall which is pretty small to read from any distance (maybe it should read "if you can read this you're too close" in the bumper sticker sense).

Just my 2p worth.

Rod


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

en7rha

good point about the small text.... 
i think i would stick with the original TTOC only...
'simple clear & effective....'

and having done my 'blue peter' made badge... you can clearly see that any small text would just be too small and thus a waste.... :

M4TTC
ha ha ... i'll might have to have a look at that......... ..... ....... .......... in Dec 2004 ;D

but so do you all think about my quick TTOC badge attempt ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I thought it was a little on the large side and I'm fairly sure I've read somewhere that covering up your number plate is illegal. Hope this constructive criticism helps. :


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

> I thought it was a little on the large side and I'm fairly sure I've read somewhere that covering up your number plate is illegal. Hope this constructive criticism helps. :


hmmmmmm... but if it is a bit large, then the small text is not going to work.....

but then should the badge be 'slightly' bigger ?

and no mentioning that it's not in the RS colour or correct angle ! ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Any bigger and it will not only cover up the number plate, but the rear window too :


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

but if we go 'large' then we should have it across the top of the windscreen... ;D


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

hey what about those sunscreen strips the his and her ones, we could have the TTOC logo and a few other things on it such as our nicknames etc 

Double fire retardent suit on with ceramic re- inforcing ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

> hey what about those sunscreen strips the his and her ones, we could have the TTOC logo and a few other things on it such as our nicknames etc
> 
> Double fire retardent suit on with ceramic re- inforcing ;D


a TTOC sunscreen strip....probably just big enough to get in "all" of that extra text ;D


----------



## andrewlane (Jun 3, 2002)

I like no. 4 but ...

... Is the spacing between the TT and OC different to the spacing between the T and T or the O and C. Looks like it is. I think it would look better if the 4 letters were spaced evenly.

Just my opinion - so apologies if you think i'm talking shite.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

> I like no. 4 but ...
> 
> ... Is the spacing between the TT and OC different to the spacing between the T and T or the O and C. Looks like it is. I think it would look better if the 4 letters were spaced evenly.
> 
> Just my opinion - so apologies if you think i'm talking shite.


blame the dodgy designers.... ;D

TT gap same as OC gap.... but TT to OC gap would be fractionally more....

don't forget to vote on the TT poll


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Better without the small struff under neath IMOHO 
Also I am away when you are collecting cheques, back 23rd Sept .Hope this will be fine... ???


----------



## andrewlane (Jun 3, 2002)

Better without what? Without the uneven spacing?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Without the small writing underneath, I would guess?


----------



## andrewlane (Jun 3, 2002)

Ah yes - agree about the smaller writing. Makes it look too cluttered.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i prefer without the small writting IMO


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well AndrewLane......how many do you want?


----------



## andrewlane (Jun 3, 2002)

Well NuTTs. Not a TTOC member yet!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

> Better without what? Without the uneven spacing?


I'm guesssing Johnny was talking about the extra text... (which i now am not keen on)

trying to put....
*TT Owners Club* and then *www.********.co.uk
*
on..
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/TTOC_Badge.jpg

I don't think the text is going to work..


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Well NuTTs. Not a TTOC member yet!!!


Well laddie, you'd better get a move on  Aspiring TTOC members can apply for a badge, you know. Your application can then be reviewed by the committee. A decision is usually given within 28 working days. ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

with the amount of extra TTOC members that are being recruited from the demand of the TTOC badge...we should be on commission !

although i totally forgot to join the TTOC for about 3 months after joining the forum and only remembered when I realised that i hadn't seen a newsletter in months .!!!!!!


----------



## andrewlane (Jun 3, 2002)

Not sure I can afford it. Just spent Â£26650 on a car!! ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just think though, you'll be on a cruise/meet and EVERYONE else will have their TTOC badges PROUDLY displayed and you'll feel dejected and sad.

Come on, you know you want to. ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

and i've already got mine ;D..... the pic on previous page !

although i'm not sure the bluetack is going to hold it when i drive : and i doubt the papar will last in the rain 8) but what the hell.. it's a TTOC badge...

... i wantthe real one now !!!! ;D ;D!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I have been thinking about the install of these badges, and I think the back of the badge will need rebating so that the badge fits flush with the paintwork using the OEM tape.

I think if it wasnt not only will the badge sit proud, but the exposed edge of the tape will pick up dirt etc

NuTTs what do you think ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

uk225

not sure on that one ???

but how is it done on the quattro badge ?

or most other audi badges... ?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I believe they are rebated :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Vek, Vek, Moderators come quick.

this thread is crap cos I don't like badges and they are for TTOC. Â Shouldn't it be on the TTOC Forum and not clogging up the public one? People are gristling about forum quality and I am just trying to help.

yours pettily
garyc

_scuttles away smirking childishly_


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

> I believe they are rebated Â :-/


if they are.. then the TTOC badge would be as well to overcome the problem you have mentioned...


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

garyc

but there is a existing tt fourm window sticker .. somewhere

and have you seen the tt forum stickers that also have been proposed in the future.. 8)


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I guess we need to find out for sure.

I will go and rip a badge of my car 

No seriously I think they will need to be rebated, but we need input from someone who has seen the back of the OEM badges.

I have taken of badges on other cars in the past, & they have always had a rebate for the pad.

Someone on here, possibly Coupe sport debadged there car IIRC, perhaps they can help.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

good stuff..

although with potentialy other audi badges as samples and the knowledge of the manufacturer.. they would probably rebate the badge.. ???

but i guess that was the other flaw in my DIY version... cause i think if i look closely enough i can see some tape sticking out from the side !


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

I think the badge should come free with membership!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Unfortunately no free membership. 

The badge we are getting will not have a rebate on the reverse. Generally "most" OEM badges are moulded plastic and the rebate can be part of the mould. Ours are Chrome plated Brass with hard enamel. As you can see, no comparison. We may be able to use a thinner foam tape (i.e. currently looking 1.1mm vs 0.5mm?). If the adherence to the bodywork is fine using a thinner tape, then I'll see if we can get the thinner version.

Most of the supplier normally put a mounting plate on the rear and bolt it through the front grill. But due to questions related to "Can I add it to the rear" or "interior" or "side", we decided to NOT have the mounting plate. There has been a suggestion that you can use metal putty (?) to add your own bolts, if you only want to use it on the front grill.

The deal though is done. We WILL be getting these badges. I can ask whether they will rebate our brass badges, but IF they do, then I guarantee they up the cost on us substantially. 

If anyone is to back out from their order at this stage, then I personally will have to make up the extra cash.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> garyc
> 
> but there is a existing tt fourm window sticker .. somewhere
> 
> and have you seen the tt forum stickers that also have been proposed in the future.. 8)


Fab. Let's start a new thread post haste. Pity the poor 56kps bastards who are going to have to download 75 pages of yes/no/maybes looking for something intersting. Bound to go in the annals of Classic Threads.
;D


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Sorry but this thread is now too long....so i have lost the deal.....
what exactly is avaialble and where/how is it attached to the car?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I for one would be happy to pay more for a rebated rear face.

At the end of the day we are going to be sticking this on 25k+ cars and it needs to be right.

What ever happens NuTTs I will still honour my request for 4 badges.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

> At the end of the day we are going to be sticking this on 25k+ cars and it needs to be right.


EXACTLY ! ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

Badge Update...  (actually a repeat of the last update ;D)

*Price* will be Â£14 (for a run of 100-200.. currently almost 100 already on order, although at 200 the price is Â£12)

*Securing to bodywork *with OEM tape (special double sided tape) and is used to attached badges emblems and trim pieces to the body work

The *design* will be done correctly by the supplier and will ensure that all angles are correct, and that the supplier gets the correct (official) TT logo and match the red colour to RS red

Since the badge says TTOC, it will only be available to TTOC members (although this point has to be finalised by the TTOC itself)

please specific your favourite design... 
and how many you would like... 

*please vote on the "TT related Poll" link for your favourite TTOC badge...*

so the 4 contenders are...... 
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/slidettoc.jpg

is that all right NuTTs ? ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

> Fab. Â Let's start a new thread post haste. Â Pity the poor 56kps bastards who are going to have to download 75 pages of yes/no/maybes looking for something intersting


don't worry m8.. i also have to suffer with a 56k modem (which doesn't even run faster then 48k !) but the forum still works fine... ;D


----------



## Hairy (May 6, 2002)

Jazus! Suffering from Carpal Tunnel after wading through that lot! ;D

I'm good for two - one to experiment with on the front, and the other to replace it when it falls off :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Because we have gone "upmarket" in our search for a quality TTOC badge (i.e. Metal and not plastic which the majority of OEM badges are), the backing plate is probably about 0.5mm thick. Not sure how it's possible to rebate this without making the badge too thin. If we made it thicker then we are doubling the weight and may need thicker OEM tape, which may need a bigger rebate, which will probably need a thicker plate, thicker tape, bigger rebate, thicker...........yawn ;D

These type of badges are mean't for grill mounting, but by using the OEM tape we are allowing it to be attached directly to the bodywork.

The other solution would be have manufactured a plastic plate exactly the same size as the badge. The plastic plate would be rebated on one side and could be made thicker. We then stick the plastic plate to the metal plate. ERGO You have a rebated badge. Anyone fancy sourcing some plastic plates?


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Can I have one then? 
Where do you want me to send me cash?
Is there a standard position on the car where it should be stuck?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

What does the term rebate mean in the context of badges???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

My definition of rebate is a uniform square cut groove, running the length of the badge.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've asked KevinST (IM'd) to create a locked & sticky topic containing all the relevant info.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NuTTs,

just a suggestion - how about setting up a "Nochex" account for accepting payments? Quicker and more accurate (shows transaction histories) than having to accumulate lots of cheques and match them to usernames etc.

www.nochex.com


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I know halfords do number plate adhesive tape which comes in various thickness and you could experiment with these and advise which one is best and get all the badge owners to get it themselves when the badge arrives.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jonah has sent me some samples of paper(?) thin adhesive strips. I try these out and also wander around the local accessory places. If it's thin with enough adhesive, then it might not require a rebate.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

yes i agree with you DNX
could prove alot of hassel for NUTTS cutting tape and posting it out, also if a badge falls off he might be open to grief in future although dobt it,
Halfords do do a pack of various sizes for about Â£3 contains 3-4 different sized double sided automotive tapes probably best if people buy there own and apply it them selves


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

if we decided to remove the badges from the car would it leave a mark or ruin paint work? :-/


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

8)Just one 6" in each corner should be fine!


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Hah! Easily pleased. ;D

So do we follow Sundeep's lead and 'go to the polls to vote' and confirm our order, or are we still having a dither?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've asked KevinST to add the following to a seperate locked and sticky thread. I don't think he's logged in yet.

Back plate = Chrome plated brass (not rebated)
Size = 70mm x 20mm. 
Style = Parallelogram. 
Background colours = Audi RS Red (need pantone ref from Audi) and black. 
Lettering colour = Silver (We have the official Audi TT logo as a .jpg 
file). 
Border Colour = Silver (Same colour as the official TT logo). 
Shape = Parallelogram. (The angles should be exactly the same as the angle of the 
vertical stroke on the TT logo)

The poll winner has now been decided

1 12% 
2 12% 
3 12% 
4 64%

Results based on 25 responses.

The winner is badge 4 below.
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/ttoc_badge.wmf

The TT logo will be used, but without the red border.
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/tt_logo.jpg

This badge can be placed anywhere where the bodywork is reasonably flat (a slight curvature should not be a problem).
The most commonly discussed placements are where the S-Line badges are, on the rear below the quattro badge, on the front grill, at the top of the front bumper, on the glove box.

The price is Â£14 / badge. This price includes badge, OEM tape, delivery.

The expected delivery time is 4-6 weeks. We are currently in the Artwork design stage, Artwork approval is next. If the artwork goes back for correction, then the delivery will also go back. I will regularly update all with the latest picture.

Once I confirm the weight of the badge I will then know the postage cost/unit. I can then confirm cost. This is likely to be early next week.

Payment method will ONLY be cheque. My name and address will be supplied when I confirm price.

The current order quantity is 99. We should have 2 weeks or so grace before we have to confirm the order quantity. This means we can still accept orders at the moment. Please IM me to order any badges.

Any future orders will be subject to a minimum run. The cost per unit will then be subject to this minimum run quantity.

There will be a few pence extra / person. I will use these to purchase a couple of extra badges and donate these to the TTOC (as a bit of stock). Any extra pence (that can't be used to purchase a badge) will be donated to the TTOC.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NuTTs:

Can you run a list of people who've ordered badges and how many they have ordered. This thread is too long now to keep track.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We have exactly 102 badges on order by 58 owners. Â ;D

ADB........................... 1
Anorax........................ 1
artthur....................... 1
B3VES......................... 2
Baggie Boy.................... 1
BigJon........................ 2
blatha........................ 2
Carlos........................ 2
CAROLSTT...................... 1
ccc........................... 1
davek9........................ 1
Donny ........................ 2
Dr_Parmar..................... 2
DXN........................... 2
en7rha........................ 2
foxyTT........................ 1
foxyTT........................ 1
Genie_V1...................... 2
Hairy......................... 2
hbk........................... 3
hutters....................... 2
HUW........................... 1
J1WEY......................... 2
Jam........................... 2
JampoTT....................... 1?
jgoodman00.................... 2
Johnny_BriTTain............... 4
Jonah......................... 2
Kim........................... 2
kop........................... 2
L3ETT......................... 1
M12BJN........................ 1
M44RT_L....................... 1
M4TTC......................... 1
Mackem........................ 1
Mike_G........................ 2
Moley......................... 2
Monique....................... 1
NaTT.......................... 2
Neil_Mc....................... 1
NuTTs......................... 4
pas55......................... 2
pgtt.......................... 4
pinkaardvark.................. 2
Sammers ...................... 1
SAM-TT........................ 2
SBJ........................... 2
scoTTy........................ 2
SmiTTen....................... 1
SundeepTT..................... 4
Thorney....................... 1
Trevor/TJH.................... 1
Ttspain....................... 1
Ty............................ 2
UK225......................... 4
Vagman........................ 1
W7 PMC........................ 2
WAK........................... 2


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

good work NuTTS...

and please (when you do this next) revise my order quantity from 3 to 4...


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

Can you increase my order to 4 please.

Cheers


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Great work guys, well done.

What about a key ring the same time when making the Badge???

Cheers

Howard

PS: Are there going to be stickers? If so, three stickers as well as the three badges!!

(I would also take tow key rings? )


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Sorry for the bad spelling and sad face, had a heavy night last night ;D

Howard


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

> What about a key ring the same time when making the Badge???
> 
> Are there going to be stickers? If so, three stickers as well as the three badges!!
> 
> (I would also take tow key rings? Â )


all possible future developments.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

you know that large tt logo...

as closely as i lok at mine on the back of my car.. ican't see the image of a TT !  
should i call my dealer ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> all possible future developments..... Â


Sundeep, is now my agent, all future communication should please be directed through him. And once again I say....Thankyou. :


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

I've finally woken up -

GOD, YOU PEOPLE ARE PATHETIC - get a life fer crying out loud!!!

Its only a frickin' badge!!! WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU ALL??!??!??!?! IT'S LIKE THE END OF THE BLOODY WORLD AND YOU'RE SELLING TICKETS FOR THE LAST SHUTTLE OUT OF HERE!

You bunch of losers make me sad and are a shallow reflection on the majority of TT owners.

Bash - once again, the voice of reason
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS slap me down for 2 badges please!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

> Sundeep, is now my agent, all future communication should please be directed through him. And once again I say....Thankyou. :


  now that's "Special Agent Sundeep TT"

my current mission is to go back in time to German 1997 and redesign the TT to fit in the S4's 2.7litre V6 turbo..... assuming the boys at kwik fit can get my flux capacitor working again...... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'd like to increase my order to 4 badges please. Could one of them have the grille fixing bracket thingy please.


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

Put me down for two stickies please!!


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I've just got back from Greece, tried reading this thread but got bored! Anyone summarise it using 10 words or less?  :-/


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

a quick push up..... ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

the summary....
;D
http://www2.ttforum.co.uk/YaBB.pl?board ... 1031937654


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

> I'd like to increase my order to 4 badges please. Could one of them have the grille fixing bracket thingy please.


not sure on that one W7 PMC...

........NuTTS ?


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> the summary....
> ;D
> http://www2.ttforum.co.uk/YaBB.pl?board ... 1031937654


Ta.

Nutts, you have an IM.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> I'd like to increase my order to 4 badges please. Could one of them have the grille fixing bracket thingy please.


Paul, did you actually read this thread?  At no stage have " I " mentioned grill fixing thingy's. You can fashion your own as has been mentioned by others. : ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NuTTs:

I don't think anyone has managed to read the whole thread  ;D

I'll just take 4 sticky ones then. Has anyone om here mentioned grille fixings? I'm sure one on the rear and one on the grille would be the best locations, but can't imagine the sticky back badge will stay attached to the grille for long


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yes, a few pages back someone mentioned using a metal bonding putty to fix a couple of thin bolts to the back of the badge. Add a plate the back of the grill and hey presto....

The reason I didn't go for the grill mounted badge is that we could only have one design (to keep costs down).


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Hey Nutts nice to see you got ur car and problably to excited to think about the badge now but have u looked at the tape i sent? what u reckon is it good enough?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I tried to stick a square battery to a piece of wood. It's about as thin as paper, but man is it strong stuff ;D I can't get the battery off. So from a point of view of strength, it's spot on. Whether it's thick enough to cope with any bodywork curvature, I'm not sure. It is pretty thin. We may need somehting slightly thicker. When I get the badges, I'll try it again with a proper badge.

Do you know if it's water proof. If not then it's a no go.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

aslong as the surfaces are clean and no water can get behind it its weatherproof although i wouldnt direct a high preasure washer at it, but that goes for any kind of tape.
hope it does the job save some cash for people


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

> aslong as the surfaces are clean and no water can get behind it its weatherproof although i wouldnt direct a high preasure washer at it, but that goes for any kind of tape.
> hope it does the job save some cash for people


good work jonah.. 

just hope i put mine on straight first time...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

NuTTs... maybe it strong enough to hold your 90 degree Knob situation straight ?... ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Or my favourite...."NuTT lock" ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

I would like 2 please, how do I get on the list.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've added you to the list, but you also need to apply for TTOC membership from Russel.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Did you get my IM Mr Nutts?? Am I on your list??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yep, Paul. You are on the list. Do you want yours in Merlin?  ;D

PS EVERYONE who has IM'd me has been added to the list.


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Doh,

By some quirk of nature I've missed this. Can you order one for me too nice Mr NuTTs?

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Hairy (May 6, 2002)

On the subject of grille fixings.. that's why I'm buying _two_ - so I can experiment..


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

Been away for the week, so missed this entire thread :-/ :-/ :-/ :-/

Put me down for 2 please Nutts.

;DThanks, ;D

Doug


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I would like to re-emphasise that these TTOC badges are for TTOC members. If you want a badge, then you either have to be a member or *have applied* and are waiting for the membership to come through. If this causes you a problem, please IM me and I'll remove you from the list.

I'm not trying to be funny about it, but what's the point of a TTOC badge when it's available for everyone. It devalues the TTOC membership.

I hope no one is offended by this post as it's intention was to inform, not offend.

Thanks.

NuTTs


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

good work m8

and the post is getting larger and larger.....

we must have a fair few on the order books now....


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

and forgot to add.. any luck on the pantone code ?

as I've just heard from my mate from audi who is (a) useless (b) can't help..


----------



## Hairy (May 6, 2002)

NuTTs,
What's the SP on the colour material being used - plastic or not?

Reason for asking is that I'm thinking about doing a bit of soldering/silver soldering..


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> NuTTs,
> What's the SP on the colour material being used - plastic or not?
> 
> Reason for asking is that I'm thinking about doing a bit of soldering/silver soldering..


Colour? Plastic or not ? Soldering/silver soldering?

I'm lost Hairy..... but I'll try to answer anyway m8 ;D

ah, just re-read. Do you mean the material of the colour? If it is it's enamel. If it's the pantone ref, then ScoTTy (?) said he'll try, but nothing back yet.

The plate is chrome plated brass.

Does this answer your question? :-/


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> If it's the pantone ref, then ScoTTy (?) said he'll try, but nothing back yet.


As yet no response. I'll inform you when I get something.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Cheers ScoTTy.


----------



## Hairy (May 6, 2002)

Just asking if the coloured bit on the front is likely to be heat-proof - soldering with a torch can get quite warm Â


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

> Just asking if the coloured bit on the front is likely to be heat-proof - soldering with a torch can get quite warm Â


 
and i was just going to use the sticky stufff !


----------



## Hairy (May 6, 2002)

Ah.. but I'm speaking as someone with experience of the longevity of the front-mounted Quattro badge.

Somewhere between Bracknell and Winnersh Triangle on the A329M, if memory serves :-/

I'm from the old school of engineering - there's no such thing as too large a bolt, and _never_ apply too much force to get a part to come free (just use a larger hammer ;D)


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

intresting... i'm just up the road on the M3 side of london, so depending how yours goes, I might have to follow suit...


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

any comments from Jae, Russel :-X


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> I'm from the old school of engineering - there's no such thing as too large a bolt, and _never_ apply too much force to get a part to come free (just use a larger hammer Â ;D)


Hairy
My old man had a compound that they used to fix aircraft with, it comprised of two putty like materials that when mushed together set solid like metal. I'm sure this sort of thing would be available to fix bolts to the badge firmly for a grill mount.

regards


----------



## Hairy (May 6, 2002)

That's already been suggested..

I'll have to see the badge first, but - in my view - it's highly unlikely that it'll adhere (long-term) to chrome or cadmium plating, and will need to have some of the plating removed. I'm also a little unsure of how the badge would look with a build-up of putty on the back (the curvature may help there!)

I'm sort of keeping my options open at the moment


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

out of interest... and as i don't have a quattro badge on my fwd car...!

how are the front badges attached by audi ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

or have you considered attaching it directly above the quattro badge.. thus using the quattro badge as some kind of support ? ???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

For all those wanting a TTOC badge and haven't yet applied, the link is below

http://www.********.co.uk/ukttoc/register.shtml


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

For all those wanting a TTOC badge and haven't yet applied, the link is below

http://www.********.co.uk/ukttoc/register.shtml


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

For all those wanting a TTOC badge and haven't yet applied, the link is below


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

is it me or is there a lot of de-ja-vu in todays' posts...

or are we all geting an error message when posting ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

is it me or is there a lot of de-ja-vu in todays' posts...

or are we all geting an error message when posting ?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

:


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

:


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

WTF is going on ere


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

WTF is going on ere


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

151 badges from 87 owners ;D. Can everyone please m,ake sure that I've got their requirements correct. Thanks.

2 Â A11NVP
1 Â ADB
1 Â AJS
1 Â AndyMan
1 Â Anorax
1 Â artthur
2 Â B3VES
1 Â BaggieBoy
2 Â BashtheMonkey
4 Â BigJon
2 Â blatha
1 Â boabt
1 Â BROVERS1
2 Â Carlos
1 Â CAROLSTT
1 Â ccc
1 Â Clived
1 Â Clokey
1 Â CMS
1 Â Craig225
2 davek9
2 Â DJB10TT
2 Â Donny
2 Â Dr_Parmar
2 Â DXN
2 Â en7rha
2 Â Fleaman1
1 Â foxyTT
2 Â Genie_V1
2 Â Giles
2 Â Hairy
3 Â hbk
2 Â hutters
2 Â HUW
2 Â J1WEY
1 Â JAC
2 Â Jam
1 Â JampoTT
2 Â jgoodman00
4 Â Johnny_BriTTain
2 Â Jonah
2 Â Kim
2 Â KiwiTT
2 Â kop
1 Â L3ETT
2 Â lil_sniffer
1 Â M12BJN
1 Â M44RT_L
1 Â M4TTC
1 Â Mackem
1 Â MattWarren
2 Â Mike_G
1 Â mikeS
2 Â Moley
1 Â Monique
2 Â NaTT
1 Â Neil_Mc
1 Â Neil1003
2 Â NormStrm
4 Â NuTTs
1 Â OldCrow
2 Â pas55
2 Â PaulB
1 Â PeTTe
4 Â pgtt
2 Â pinkaardvark
2 Â Rob1e
1 Â Sammers
2 Â SAM-TT
2 Â SBJ
2 Â scoTTy
1 Â SmiTTen
1 Â Snaxo
1 Â Stu-Oxfordshire
4 Â SundeepTT
1 Â Thorney
1 Â Trevor/TJH
1 Â Ttspain
4 Â Turbo_Terrific
2 Â Ty
4 Â UK225
1 Â Vagman
1 Â Vernan
4 W7PMC
2 Â WAK
1 Â Wayno
1 Â Zozza


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

:
bit late in the day i know but can i make it two please 

Apologies and thanks


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NuTTs:

I ammended my order a little earlier in the thread to 4 badges.

Why are there various duplicate postings all over the forum today. Has there been a problem?

Just editing my post as there is a problem. When you post a message, it gives a forum fatal error mentioning lines 3 & 4, but the post gets posted anyway ???


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I upped my order too - can't remember if I said 2 or 4, but not bothered so long as its an even number......(!)


----------



## sTTevej (Aug 28, 2002)

Nutts,
I sent you an E-mail requesting 2 badges, but I don't appear on the list. HELP!
Car is now at Sheerness, not long to wait!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Actioned. We still actually have a week (ish) before I need finalise numbers. So if there are any last minute requests..... ;D

154 badges from 87 owners . Can everyone please make sure that I've got their requirements correct. Thanks.

2 A11NVP 
1 ADB 
1 AJS 
1 AndyMan 
1 Anorax 
1 artthur 
2 B3VES 
1 BaggieBoy 
2 BashtheMonkey 
4 BigJon 
2 blatha 
1 boabt 
1 BROVERS1 
2 Carlos 
1 CAROLSTT 
1 ccc 
1 Clived 
1 Clokey 
1 CMS 
1 Craig225 
2 Davek9 
2 DJB10TT 
2 Donny 
2 Dr_Parmar 
2 DXN 
2 en7rha 
2 Fleaman1 
1 foxyTT 
2 Genie_V1 
2 Giles 
2 Hairy 
3 hbk 
2 hutters 
2 HUW 
2 J1WEY 
1 JAC 
2 Jam 
4 JampoTT 
2 jgoodman00 
4 Johnny_BriTTain 
2 Jonah 
2 Kim 
2 KiwiTT 
2 kop 
1 L3ETT 
2 lil_sniffer 
1 M12BJN 
1 M44RT_L 
1 M4TTC 
1 Mackem 
1 MattWarren 
2 Mike_G 
1 mikeS 
2 Moley 
1 Monique 
2 NaTT 
1 Neil_Mc 
1 Neil1003 
2 NormStrm 
4 NuTTs 
1 OldCrow 
2 pas55 
2 PaulB 
1 PeTTe 
4 pgtt 
2 pinkaardvark 
2 Rob1e 
1 Sammers 
2 SAM-TT 
2 SBJ 
2 scoTTy 
1 SmiTTen 
1 Snaxo 
1 Stu-Oxfordshire 
4 SundeepTT 
1 Thorney 
1 Trevor/TJH 
1 Ttspain 
4 Turbo_Terrific 
2 Ty 
4 UK225 
1 Vagman 
1 Vernan 
4 W7PMC 
2 WAK 
1 Wayno 
1 Zozza


----------



## sTTevej (Aug 28, 2002)

Still not on list, still confused. ???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've asked the badge supplier to see whether we can split the order and make some with holes, so that a bolt can be passed through for the grill mount. Not sure whether he'll come and say "yes, that'll be an extra Â£40m / badge" or "no, p1ss off" or "no problem". Lets wait and see. If he will and it's no extra cost (min run, etc), then I'll ask who wants their order split between grill mount and flat backed. BUT lets wait and see.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

NuTTs are you mad ;D

It will look terrible having holes drilled through with a nut on the front of the badge.

Hmm your name is NuTTs, maybe that explains it ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ooooopppppssssssssss ;D

I had a mental aborigine . Ignore the whole of the last post I made. I was thinking one thing and wrote another completely :

I mean't to say split the order to have some with threaded posts already added, for grill mounting.

Sorry to have mislead anyone. I'm writing this during my daughters birthday party and 33 screaming 5 & 6 year olds is not the best medium for constucting posts. ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ooooopppppssssssssss ;D

I had a mental aborigine . Ignore the whole of the last post I made. I was thinking one thing and wrote another completely :

I mean't to say split the order to have some with threaded posts already added, for grill mounting.

Sorry to have mislead anyone. I'm writing this during my daughters birthday party and 33 screaming 5 & 6 year olds is not the best medium for constucting posts. ;D

156 badges from 88 owners.

2 A11NVP Â 
1 ADB Â 
1 AJS Â 
1 AndyMan Â 
1 Anorax Â 
1 artthur Â 
2 B3VES Â 
1 BaggieBoy Â 
2 BashtheMonkey Â 
4 BigJon Â 
2 blatha Â 
1 boabt Â 
1 BROVERS1 Â 
2 Carlos Â 
1 CAROLSTT Â 
1 ccc Â 
1 Clived Â 
1 Clokey Â 
1 CMS Â 
1 Craig225 Â 
2 Davek9 Â 
2 DJB10TT Â 
2 Donny Â 
2 Dr_Parmar Â 
2 DXN Â 
2 en7rha Â 
2 Fleaman1 Â 
1 foxyTT Â 
2 Genie_V1 Â 
2 Giles Â 
2 Hairy Â 
3 hbk Â 
2 hutters Â 
2 HUW Â 
2 J1WEY Â 
1 JAC Â 
2 Jam Â 
4 JampoTT Â 
2 jgoodman00 Â 
4 Johnny_BriTTain Â 
2 Jonah Â 
2 Kim Â 
2 KiwiTT Â 
2 kop Â 
1 L3ETT Â 
2 lil_sniffer Â 
1 M12BJN Â 
1 M44RT_L Â 
1 M4TTC Â 
1 Mackem Â 
1 MattWarren Â 
2 Mike_G Â 
1 mikeS Â 
2 Moley Â 
1 Monique Â 
2 NaTT Â 
1 Neil_Mc Â 
1 Neil1003 Â 
2 NormStrm Â 
4 NuTTs Â 
1 OldCrow Â 
2 pas55 Â 
2 PaulB Â 
1 PeTTe Â 
4 pgtt Â 
2 pinkaardvark Â 
2 Rob1e Â 
1 Sammers Â 
2 SAM-TT Â 
2 SBJ Â 
2 scoTTy Â 
1 SmiTTen Â 
1 Snaxo Â 
2 sTTevej
1 Stu-Oxfordshire Â 
4 SundeepTT Â 
1 Thorney Â 
1 Trevor/TJH Â 
1 Ttspain Â 
4 Turbo_Terrific Â 
2 Ty Â 
4 UK225 Â 
1 Vagman Â 
1 Vernan Â 
4 W7PMC Â 
2 WAK Â 
1 Wayno Â 
1 Zozza Â


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

well done mate on the continued effort on this one.... it is greatly appreciated by all 

this ttoc badge post is getting bigger & bigger (great.. must be a record now.....! i love it !) ;D

... hope it's not being tooooooo much of a burden in getting it done.... tell me what i can do to help ?(but prob' should have just kept my keyboard quiet in the first place 8))

the force is indeed strong with you... 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am not going to read all this!!! I went away for 17 days and nutts went mad again....breaking every record and creating the longest thread ever...I don't expect to have any adult words in it...to spice it.

This thread is so long...that without reading I don't understand what are the leading designs.

At least they build my TT on Monday...something to look forward. The red leather interior should look cool with my dark tanned skin, I can't wait now!!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Vlastan

Take a look at http://www2.ttforum.co.uk/YaBB.pl?board=WebTTForum;action=display;num=1031937654 for info on design, then say how many you want to purchase to display on your new mota ;D

Norman


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

> I am not going to read all this!!! I went away for 17 days and nutts went mad again....breaking every record and creating the longest thread ever...I don't expect to have any adult words in it...to spice it.
> 
> This thread is so long...that without reading I don't understand what are the leading designs


the locked topic = update...

so that's how many badges Vlastan ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

NuTTS,

Starting at the back of the grid, can you put me down for one TTOC badge.

Thanks

PeteT


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

PLEASE NOTE : 
a copy of a previous & important post by NuttS...
PLEASE READ... if you not a member of the TTOC

I would like to re-emphasise that these TTOC badges are for TTOC members. If you want a badge, then you either have to be a member or have applied and are waiting for the membership to come through. If this causes you a problem, please amend your details on this post and you can be removed you from the list.

Not trying to be funny about it, but what's the point of a TTOC badge when it's available for everyone. It devalues the TTOC membership.

I hope no one is offended by this post as it's intention was to inform, not offend.

Thanks.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

158 badges requested from 90 owners ;D 
F**k me, we're a sad bunch of b*****ds 

2 A11NVP Â 
1 ADB Â 
1 AJS Â 
1 AndyMan Â 
1 Anorax Â 
1 artthur Â 
2 B3VES Â 
1 BaggieBoy Â 
2 BashtheMonkey Â 
4 BigJon Â 
2 blatha Â 
1 boabt Â 
1 BROVERS1 Â 
2 Carlos Â 
1 CAROLSTT Â 
1 ccc Â 
1 Clived Â 
1 Clokey Â 
1 CMS Â 
1 Craig225 Â 
2 Davek9 Â 
2 DJB10TT Â 
2 Donny Â 
2 Dr_Parmar Â 
2 DXN Â 
2 en7rha Â 
2 Fleaman1 Â 
1 foxyTT Â 
2 Genie_V1 Â 
2 Giles Â 
2 Hairy Â 
3 hbk Â 
2 hutters Â 
2 HUW Â 
2 J1WEY Â 
1 JAC Â 
2 Jam Â 
4 JampoTT Â 
2 jgoodman00 Â 
4 Johnny_BriTTain Â 
2 Jonah Â 
2 Kim Â 
2 KiwiTT Â 
2 kop Â 
1 L3ETT Â 
2 lil_sniffer Â 
1 M12BJN Â 
1 M44RT_L Â 
1 M4TTC Â 
1 Mackem Â 
1 MattWarren Â 
2 Mike_G Â 
1 mikeS Â 
2 Moley Â 
1 Monique Â 
2 NaTT Â 
1 Neil_Mc Â 
1 Neil1003 Â 
2 NormStrm Â 
4 NuTTs Â 
1 OldCrow Â 
2 pas55 Â 
2 PaulB Â 
1 peteT
1 PeTTe Â 
4 pgtt Â 
2 pinkaardvark Â 
2 Rob1e Â 
1 Sammers Â 
2 SAM-TT Â 
2 SBJ Â 
2 scoTTy Â 
1 shadoxhurst-TT
1 SmiTTen Â 
1 Snaxo Â 
2 sTTevej
1 Stu-Oxfordshire Â 
4 SundeepTT Â 
1 Thorney Â 
1 Trevor/TJH Â 
1 Ttspain Â 
4 Turbo_Terrific Â 
2 Ty Â 
4 UK225 Â 
1 Vagman Â 
1 Vernan Â 
4 W7PMC Â 
2 WAK Â 
1 Wayno Â 
1 Zozza Â


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

So thats 468 replies from 90 owners buying 158 badges. Cool.

Who says standards are dropping on the forum? 

Classic threads. Quantitative or qualitative?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

159 badges requested from 90 owners

2 A11NVP 
2 ADB 
1 AJS 
1 AndyMan 
1 Anorax 
1 artthur 
2 B3VES 
1 BaggieBoy 
2 BashtheMonkey 
4 BigJon 
2 blatha 
1 boabt 
1 BROVERS1 
2 Carlos 
1 CAROLSTT 
1 ccc 
1 Clived 
1 Clokey 
1 CMS 
1 Craig225 
2 Davek9 
2 DJB10TT 
2 Donny 
2 Dr_Parmar 
2 DXN 
2 en7rha 
2 Fleaman1 
1 foxyTT 
2 Genie_V1 
2 Giles 
2 Hairy 
3 hbk 
2 hutters 
2 HUW 
2 J1WEY 
1 JAC 
2 Jam 
4 JampoTT 
2 jgoodman00 
4 Johnny_BriTTain 
2 Jonah 
2 Kim 
2 KiwiTT 
2 kop 
1 L3ETT 
2 lil_sniffer 
1 M12BJN 
1 M44RT_L 
1 M4TTC 
1 Mackem 
1 MattWarren 
2 Mike_G 
1 mikeS 
2 Moley 
1 Monique 
2 NaTT 
1 Neil_Mc 
1 Neil1003 
2 NormStrm 
4 NuTTs 
1 OldCrow 
2 pas55 
2 PaulB 
1 peteT 
1 PeTTe 
4 pgtt 
2 pinkaardvark 
2 Rob1e 
1 Sammers 
2 SAM-TT 
2 SBJ 
2 scoTTy 
1 shadoxhurst-TT 
1 SmiTTen 
1 Snaxo 
2 sTTevej 
1 Stu-Oxfordshire 
4 SundeepTT 
1 Thorney 
1 Trevor/TJH 
1 Ttspain 
4 Turbo_Terrific 
2 Ty 
4 UK225 
1 Vagman 
1 Vernan 
4 W7PMC 
2 WAK 
1 Wayno 
1 Zozza


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

come on you TT owners.. some 1188 registered members on the forum (not sure how many TTOC members..) 
but only 90 of you want a badge !
that's only 7.5% of the forum .......so where are the rest of you hiding....

prob' scared of the size of this topic..(approaching the big 500 posts and already 7500+ views!!!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

give giving it a quick head up...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

161 badges from 91 owners.

2 Â A11NVP Â Â 
2 Â ADB Â Â 
1 Â AJS Â Â 
1 Â AndyMan Â Â 
1 Â Anorax Â Â 
1 Â artthur Â Â 
2 Â B3VES Â Â 
1 Â BaggieBoy Â Â 
2 Â BashtheMonkey Â Â 
4 Â BigJon Â Â 
2 Â blatha Â Â 
1 Â boabt Â Â 
1 Â BROVERS1 Â Â 
2 Â Carlos Â Â 
1 Â CAROLSTT Â Â 
1 Â ccc Â Â 
1 Â Clived Â Â 
1 Â Clokey Â Â 
1 Â CMS Â Â 
1 Â Craig225 Â Â 
2 Â Davek9 Â Â 
2 Â DJB10TT Â Â 
2 Â Donny Â Â 
2 Â Dr_Parmar Â Â 
2 Â DXN Â Â 
2 Â en7rha Â Â 
2 Â Fleaman1 Â Â 
1 Â foxyTT Â Â 
2 Â Genie_V1 Â Â 
2 Â Giles Â Â 
2 Â Hairy Â Â 
3 Â hbk Â Â 
2 Howard
2 Â hutters Â Â 
2 Â HUW Â Â 
2 Â J1WEY Â Â 
1 Â JAC Â Â 
2 Â Jam Â Â 
4 Â JampoTT Â Â 
2 Â jgoodman00 Â Â 
4 Â Johnny_BriTTain Â Â 
2 Â Jonah Â Â 
2 Â Kim Â Â 
2 Â KiwiTT Â Â 
2 Â kop Â Â 
1 Â L3ETT Â Â 
2 Â lil_sniffer Â Â 
1 Â M12BJN Â Â 
1 Â M44RT_L Â Â 
1 Â M4TTC Â Â 
1 Â Mackem Â Â 
1 Â MattWarren Â Â 
2 Â Mike_G Â Â 
1 Â mikeS Â Â 
2 Â Moley Â Â 
1 Â Monique Â Â 
2 Â NaTT Â Â 
1 Â Neil_Mc Â Â 
1 Â Neil1003 Â Â 
2 Â NormStrm Â Â 
4 Â NuTTs Â Â 
1 Â OldCrow Â Â 
2 Â pas55 Â Â 
2 Â PaulB Â Â 
1 Â peteT Â 
1 Â PeTTe Â Â 
4 Â pgtt Â Â 
2 Â pinkaardvark Â Â 
2 Â Rob1e Â Â 
1 Â Sammers Â Â 
2 Â SAM-TT Â Â 
2 Â SBJ Â Â 
2 Â scoTTy Â Â 
1 Â shadoxhurst-TT Â 
1 Â SmiTTen Â Â 
1 Â Snaxo Â Â 
2 Â sTTevej Â 
1 Â Stu-Oxfordshire Â Â 
4 Â SundeepTT Â Â 
1 Â Thorney Â Â 
1 Â Trevor/TJH Â Â 
1 Â Ttspain Â Â 
4 Â Turbo_Terrific Â Â 
2 Â Ty Â Â 
4 Â UK225 Â Â 
1 Â Vagman Â Â 
1 Â Vernan Â Â 
4 Â W7PMC Â Â 
2 Â WAK Â Â 
1 Â Wayno Â Â 
1 Â Zozza


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I see Zozza and Clokey have ordered a badge each. Is that for his and hers sides of the car?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That was me having a bit of fun. They ordered two. ;D It's only fun though, when someone actually sees ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

bttt


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Or notices


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I prefer to consider my humour as subtle.......most people think of it as unfunny. B*****ds. : ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

NuTTs, did you, per chance, start this record breaking thread to increase your posts total. : ;D

You appear to have to much time on your hands. ;D ;D

Sundeep's just as guilty. ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm deeply offended by your comments. I'm now going to consider relinquishing my use of this forum. Sorry.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

After deep and thorough consideration......... ;D I think I'm gonna stay after all. ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Shame!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm deeply offended by ............

Oh forget it ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Phew, its taken my obsolete PC ages just get into the reply window due to the number of posts on this thread, but as I'm here, here goes Â ;D

Have I missed this or something Â :-[ - what is the latest on the badge and the sending of any monies/cheques etc to NuTTs to get said badge?

Thanks.

Moley.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll post details hopefully by the end of the week. I just want to ensure that the whole badge process is working and the design artwork is good enough for our badge. "If" the supplier (and I have no reason to doubt their ability) can't supply a badge of quality to us then I don't want to start sending nearly 100 cheques back....that's Â£17.1 in first class stamps.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> I don't want to start sending nearly 100 cheques back....that's Â£17.1 in first class stamps.


Point taken - at least you don't have to lick stamps anymore, otherwise ... 

Moley


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

> NuTTs, did you, per chance, start this record breaking thread to increase your posts total. : ;D
> 
> You appear to have to much time on your hands. ;D ;D
> 
> Sundeep's just as guilty. ;D ;D


lol...

hmmmm.. well if i don't venture into the flame room (only a massive 1 post out of my total has been in flame land ! but i might have to ...).. so what else i am going to do ? ? but have i mentioned to anyone that a stange 2cm dropping situation is happening to the windows on my TT ? ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

and not forgetting the 150 or so posts+ in the TTOC forum even before we got to the badge design stage.... which kicked off back in July... ! ;D

and here we are..almost there with a real TTOC badge....
once again ..good work Nutts in getting it 'sorted'


----------



## ty (Jun 13, 2002)

My profile doesn't describe me as a TTOC member but I joined months ago. How do I get that updated?

Ty


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

Ty

email Jae or is it Russell.. who can duly 'update' your profile......

and get you in the secret room ...... !


----------



## Ajs (May 7, 2002)

> My profile doesn't describe me as a TTOC member but I joined months ago. Â How do I get that updated?


Same for me.
I emailed Russell on Friday about it, no response yet. 
Don't want to not qualify for a badge :'(

John


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Ty, email Jae with your TTOC members number and he should update your forum name.
Regards


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Sorry
I've posted exactly what sundeep said but his post wasn't there when I looked and replied??? :-/
20 minutes apart??


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

Sorry
I've posted exactly what DXN said but his post wasn't there when I looked and replied ??? :-/
20 minutes apart??


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

DXN.... very stange.. i think we are both suffering from deja-vu .... 

must be the after effects of the earthquake on the forum ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

but please email Jae .. to sort out your TTOC status..

cause we wouldn't want you to miss out on your TTOC badge.......  or we will have to restart this thread all over again ! 
;D
;D
;D
;D
;D
;D
;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ty (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks Sundeep and all..

I've emailed Jae & Russell and I'm really looking forward to the badges.

Ty (sans circumflex)


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

btw....(when we were playing around with the idea of a TTOC members badge.. as seen in the TTOC members forum... )

this was the original draft TTOC badge ...  which Kev thought was a badger..... ! 
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sundeeptt/ttoc_badger.jpg
but it's a hedgehog.. isn't it :-/


----------



## ty (Jun 13, 2002)

Careful Sundeep, that's not just a hedgehog, that's Spike, leading character in Perky Pet Foods portfolio.

http://www.perky.co.uk/main.html

Ty


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

cheers Ty

hurray.... it's a hedgehog.... see kev.. it even it'a it's own web site.. .. .. .. Â ;D ;D ;

.. .. .. Â .. Â . Â er... hedgehog with web site Â 8)


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

oh my is this 500+ post topic a record yet ?

just in case anyone missed this mamouth.... never to be seen again ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

BTTT ;D ;D

or a very good way to see how fast or slow your PC is .....


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

You bugger SundeepTT - I had to wait ages for my decrepid PC to load all the posts and then what do I see ...



> BTTT Â Â ;D ;D
> 
> or a very good way to see how fast or slow your PC is ..... Â


Waiting for the reply window was even longer 

I already know my PCs bloody slow 

Please, please, lets keep using the newer SHORTER thread.

Thank you.

Moley


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

9000 views?? Â This is cwazy... 

Shash.


----------

